# |TPU's|## GeForce GTX 480/470 Club House ##|



## pr@$r1g (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hi* *TPU er's* 

*WellCome To*

## *GeForce GTX 480/470* *Club House* ##







My ZOTAC GTX470 



​

Any one's who Ownes One of the above for them only ....... 
Waiting for ALL GTX 480/470 Owners


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 20, 2010)

EVGA 470GTX SC (SuperClocked) owner in the House!


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yeh one in ... more to come in


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 20, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> oh yeh one in ... more to come in



I wouldnt hold my breath


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 20, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> oh yeh one in ... more to come in



They are hard to find, and they have been so recently released so more owners are likely to arrive. 

BTW please don't thread crap with Nvidia hate guys. Its pretty shitty to do that in a clubhouse as it is in all Nvidia discussion threads already. I am just stating this before it gets out of hand like always.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 20, 2010)

yes they are really hard to find ,but many of the cards are sold WORLDWIDE though 

Heard from dealers here too ...... NEXT shipment will arrive in MAY end :shadedshu

Waiting is too hard ,it's taking so much time to reach ME 

Those *nVidia hateics* will be Kicked in a$$ 

*NO OFFENCE*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi mates 
Please post some PICs ,how much ur liking ur GTX 4## & some OCing


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Card: EVGA GTX 470 SC

Opinion/Recommendations:
I would highly recommend anyone who will be purchasing a 470/480GTX card soon.
Try to get an EVGA one. The EVGA Cards come with a Lifetime Warranty, a free copy of Cryostasis PC Game and also 2 great overlocking programs which are: EVGA OC Scanner and EVGA Precision. 

I have this card for a few days now, and I love it. 
It's not noisy at all while playing games, unless you switch the fan speed to 80% and above.
My GTX 470SC is currently idleing at @ 48 Celsius. 
This card is an awesome overclocker!! 

Well, that's it for now. I will post more in this threat after using it for a few more days. But up till now, I couldnt be happier with the card.

I will post pics later this week.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 20, 2010)

my 470 is scheduled to be here on thursday so i guess im part of the club


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger earlier today...grabbed two EVGA GTX470's for instant SLI action


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

Sign me up for this club

Got my EVGA GTX 470 yesterday. 


















Sweet card! Overclocks easily to 760/1818/1520.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Sweet keep 'em coming 

My GTX470 is stuck with customs ,may be by weekend or next 

AnyOne testing this http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windo...op_win7_winvista_64bit_international_whql.exe or *197.55*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
this thread is for GTX 480's also ,pop in any of u HAving


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 23, 2010)

got my card today she is perty


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just pulled the trigger earlier today...grabbed two EVGA GTX470's for instant SLI action



Wish i had that kind of cash.

I may get one sometime next month, but i may wait to see if they release a revision of the series. Or, the 6 series is always an option.(if they are in fact releasing in the second half of this year)


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi mates 

Just added new bling to thread ,Is it looking good .........
Feedback Guys 
---------------------------------------------

Heard of new stock arrival  .........


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 24, 2010)

Waaaaaazup guys?!  Whos ready to volt-mod their card?!

http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-470-voltage-modifications/8763.html

I'm not modding my 2 470's I'll be stepping them both up to 480's thanks to Evga's program. 

Gratuitous shot:






Lets talk overclocking tools. Which is the best?  I've yet to try Evga's Tuner but precision is nice.  Anyone using MSI's Afterburner?  I see it all over the place.

Theres also an overvolter app for all 400 series cards, I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 24, 2010)

i personally use msi afterburner 1.6 beta 5 works great


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just pulled the trigger earlier today...grabbed two EVGA GTX470's for instant SLI action



What bank did you rob?!?!

Congrats by the way!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Wish i had that kind of cash.
> 
> I may get one sometime next month, but i may wait to see if they release a revision of the series. Or, the 6 series is always an option.(if they are in fact releasing in the second half of this year)





TheMailMan78 said:


> What bank did you rob?!?!
> 
> Congrats by the way!



I have been saving for quite some time before I pulled the trigger. Was going to grab a single 480, but with their delays, and the fact that with all my bills paid I had enough to cover the SLI, so here I am waiting for monday and the cards are minutes from my house


----------



## dumo (Apr 24, 2010)

SLI with AMD


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

IS physics really off, or just a GPU-z screen issue? I get that to score you need them off, but can you run with it on?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Waaaaaazup guys?!  Whos ready to volt-mod their card?!
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-470-voltage-modifications/8763.html
> 
> ...




I have been using Precision that came with the card. I would like to find a voltage app though. I tried Afterburner and it would not let me change the voltage


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been eyeing this thread for the 480, but apparently no one posted about having got one till now.

I'm especially curious to see some benchmarking. I'm pretty sure the 470/480 will be pretty impressive in DX11 tessellation - any volunteers to post Unigine Heaven results in Binge's thread for some good comparisons?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried running Unigine Heaven, but the stupid thing just kept running and never gave me results
I know I was doing something wrong, but couldn't figure it out. I let it run the other night for over 45 minutes....
Please help a Heaven noob


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 24, 2010)

dumo said:


> SLI with AMD
> 
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1397/screenshot011sb.jpg
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7925/screenshot012up.jpg



pllz post crysis warhead benchmark, or other benchmarks with that 866mhz oc
that's one sick oc 
that gpu will be fast


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I tried running Unigine Heaven, but the stupid thing just kept running and never gave me results
> I know I was doing something wrong, but couldn't figure it out. I let it run the other night for over 45 minutes....
> Please help a Heaven noob



Download and install
Run launcher and apply settings, click run again
The program will launch but you have to click Benchmark across the top to start.
Takes about 8 minutes and will stress your cards pretty well.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks



Impressive!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

This is at stock setting on the GPU (even the fan) for comparison:






The temps got up to 85C:shadedshu

EDIT:

Also tried a run with everything maxed @ 1920 X 1080 (oc and fan set at 82):


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Ran Tropics and Sanctuary as well. I couldn't run either in DX 10/10.1. The benchmark would start running and the screen was black except for the FPS counter in the top right (it was going nuts)

So these are both DX 9 runs~


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

Now we just need a well organized OP to start some sort of comparissons?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

That and a list of who is in the "club"


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

well as the scores started listing it would become more obvious

But why not, I mean a few tests we can all run and be civil about it I'm down for some scores come monday evening


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah but in SLI baby

What about some Heaven runs with your GTX 470 SLI mlee49???


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah but in SLI baby
> 
> What about some Heaven runs with your GTX 470 SLI mlee49???



yes please

Funny thing about SLI, I keep telling myself I will test just one first, but I have a feeling it may not happen that way


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

30k Vantage:






Stock clocked on the cards, 4.0Ghz cpu overclock, and tons of air cooling.


You want pansy 1280x1024 or 1920x1200 Heaven?


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm using an EVGA GTX 480, overclocked to 800/1600/1000.  Took lots of newegg F5 spamming to get one.  nowinstock.net desktop alert failed me.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u69qz/










Max temp at stock clocks was 82 degrees Celsius when running the EVGA OC Scanner for 30 minutes with "unlock power draw" enabled and at 512 x 512.  Max temp at 800/1600/1000 is 93 degrees Celsius with the same test but at 1024 x 1024.  

Crysis performance.





Crysis AA performance.





I'd run real benchmarks if PhysX works.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Unigine at HD+ settings:






I'll make a high Tessellation run for grins


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

IF you are not using the Precision that came with the cards you should be






Notice the version is: 1.9.2
When I checked EVGA website, the latest version was: 1.9.1


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I haven't registered the card yet.  I'm gonna check out Afterburner too.

Also what drivers are you using? 197.41? I had .17 installed and am now using .41, we'll see if driver support helps anything.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

Athlon says the right version of the EVGA precision is on the driver disc


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Athlon says the right version of the EVGA precision is on the driver disc


Yep - that is what I was trying to say


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice, now do an Extreme Tessellation run!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

I posted earlier this run:
Anisotropy=16; Anti-Aliasing=8x and Tesslation=Extreme


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice, the damn score drops nearly 50%!!!  Thats some serious calculations.

Anyone folded with these yet?


----------



## hat (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah.. what's F@H performance like?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

Athlon just told me there is no core for them to fold on


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Figures, does the Ati 5k series work w/F@H?

Would have made a great benchmark/test.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

Dont know, last ATI I had was a 3870


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Figures, does the Ati 5k series work w/F@H?
> 
> Would have made a great benchmark/test.



Not really man.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 25, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> I'm using an EVGA GTX 480, overclocked to 800/1600/1000.  Took lots of newegg F5 spamming to get one.  nowinstock.net desktop alert failed me.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u69qz/
> 
> ...



Wow man 480 is a beauty ... i wish i could have gone for  ,If 480 was @ the price of 470 

Mates those 470 are better than i have imagined u guys r holding


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes sir they are


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Afterburner has everything Precision has but more.  Just like Precision, RivaTuner, and a bunch of other monitoring programs, it was designed by Unwinder.


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2010)

New cpu and SLI


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice run Dumo!  Liking the new cpu?


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Mlee

Too bad theres no full bios support for this Asus nforce 980a, I got to ditch SLI and back to 5970


----------



## Stak (Apr 25, 2010)

Is my psu enough for gtx470? If it is i might get one


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Should be, don't know how well CM psu's are though. As long as quality is good then you won't have a problem.


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, the Real Power M620 is a very good PSU.  It performs like the Corsair HX620 except it has less +12v power (516W/43A vs 600W/50A).  But 43A is fine for any system and one GTX 470.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> Afterburner has everything Precision has but more.  Just like Precision, RivaTuner, and a bunch of other monitoring programs, it was designed by Unwinder.



Is Afterburner showing the right Core, Shaders or Memory numbers for you? They didn't for me.


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 26, 2010)

It is for me.  I'm using v1.6.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I posted earlier this run:
> Anisotropy=16; Anti-Aliasing=8x and Tesslation=Extreme
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/Capture035039.jpg



Hey check this:








Found out my flickering is with any Full Screen app w/SLI.  Crazy huh.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey check this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/Capture016084.jpg
> 
> ...



Good to hear! Have you played any games yet in SLI?

Could you run that again with AA @ 8x and Anisotropy @ 16? Just curious....


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm currently waiting in the queue for my step-up to a GTX470, I'm currently 28th in line...

Haven't decided if I'm going to stick with my HD4890 and use the GTX470 as a dedicated Folding card or actually use the GTX470 for gaming.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Good to hear! Have you played any games yet in SLI?
> 
> Could you run that again with AA @ 8x and Anisotropy @ 16? Just curious....








That is an amazing score, but one of my cards is in an 8x slot. I'm trying to figure out this flickering issue.  I'm gonna keep checking some things out until I figure it out.




newtekie1 said:


> I'm currently waiting in the queue for my step-up to a GTX470, I'm currently 28th in line...
> 
> Haven't decided if I'm going to stick with my HD4890 and use the GTX470 as a dedicated Folding card or actually use the GTX470 for gaming.





I thought the F@H client wasn't compliant.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/Capture017270.jpg
> 
> That is an amazing score, but one of my cards is in an 8x slot. I'm trying to figure out this flickering issue.  I'm gonna keep checking some things out until I figure it out.
> 
> ...



You are getting flickering when running the benchmark (in Window mode)? It looks absolutely awesome when I run it with one GTX 470 (because I sadly only have one) in DX 11

Thanks for running it again


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

Buck posted news about the new client earlier Still not possitive if it works now or not.


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 26, 2010)

My results.

http://www.gnd-tech.com/main/showthread.php/1298-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-480-Review


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> My results.
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/main/showthread.php/1298-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-480-Review



Interesting. Thanks for the link/review

EDIT: I just read this article over at guru3d~
http://www.guru3d.com/article/overclocking-geforce-gtx-470-with-extra-gpu-voltage/2

This is the part I thought was funny (or sad)





I have been able to overclock my EVGA GTX 470 to 800 core, 1600 shaders and 3600 memory w/out any extra voltage


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh god when will i receive MINE  ,WTF distributers 

Is the TP changed ? ,that would make Ur temps down ............. AC MX-3 anygood ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 26, 2010)

heres a link to MSI Afterburner 1.6 includes voltage control for the GTX 4 Series

http://rapidshare.com/files/380306097/MSIAfterburnerSetup160Beta5.rar


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the link/review
> 
> EDIT: I just read this article over at guru3d~
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/overclocking-geforce-gtx-470-with-extra-gpu-voltage/2
> ...



That's great, my GTX 480 couldn't reach 800 core/1600 shader without a voltage bump to 1038 mV.  Stock voltage was 988 mV or something.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> heres a link to MSI Afterburner 1.6 includes voltage control for the GTX 4 Series
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/380306097/MSIAfterburnerSetup160Beta5.rar



Alternate download site:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Afterburner-1.6.0-Beta-5-download-2510.html


----------



## cowie (Apr 26, 2010)

cold testing with dice and a pny 480 stock volts of 1.05 and my kayl gpu pot

all day stable at 1860(930) idle -45c -37c post load







here i was just pushing the core still stock volts of 1.05 2000(1000)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

NICE!!! Can we get shots of the gpu pots?  And are you running water on the cpu?


----------



## cowie (Apr 26, 2010)

i'll try to add pics next time i put it on dice.... yesterday the 980x did not want to run the way i wanted so i had the cpu/card dressed and on dice for no reason...i did not even learn anything new from the session

i use air on my 940....it has cb @-20
was not the scores i was worried about so they are bad lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well as the scores started listing it would become more obvious
> 
> But why not, I mean a few tests we can all run and be civil about it I'm down for some scores come monday evening



Hey Sneeky - did you get your cards today????



AthlonX2 said:


> heres a link to MSI Afterburner 1.6 includes voltage control for the GTX 4 Series
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/380306097/MSIAfterburnerSetup160Beta5.rar



Cool. I downloaded 1.6 last night, but it wouldn't let me adjust the voltage. I will download this tonight when I get home


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey Sneeky - did you get your cards today????



yes, yes I did, just got them unboxed and inside the 800D...












sorry about the noise in this image but 'i was in a hurry





Now time to play a bit before I have to buckle down and do some actual work...lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes, yes I did, just got them unboxed and inside the 800D...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/DSC02597.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good

I like the size of these cards!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice sneeky, get ready to add another 120(if not 2) fans inside your case. You'll need them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh things ARE warm, but I have a trick up my sleeve, if it comes through


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tricks are for kids silly rabitt. Are getting wet?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

I think so, but I have to wait 2-3 weeks to be possitive


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

For the cards too?  That would be nice!  I've seen some pretty numbers from 3xSLI Watercooling; 40k+ Vantage.  3x480's w/watercooling broke 50k Vantage Pscore on evga.

I think I may have busted my second PCIE slot


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

just the cards CPU doesnt need to polute the loop. It seems to be a non issue at 4ghz on air.

Anyways, sorry I'm too lazy to look, but whats ur best vantage run in SLI with or without the 275?


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes, yes I did, just got them unboxed and inside the 800D...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/DSC02597.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow Man ... it look's better & better


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 28, 2010)

whats up mates ?

Why is it so silent out here ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 28, 2010)

im waiting on my evga GTX 480 SC eta is 2-3 weeks i hope it gets shipped tomorrow , i dont see the need to sli them at the moment maybe mid next year there is no game that i play that one card wont handle.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone getting these:





Swiftech MC80


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

If I do go, I plan to go full coverage

Although the way the cooler comes apart, those might come in handy and still use the stock plate.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

After gaming the last few nights and holding steady at 90C and stupid crazy loud I'm thinking WC is the way to go.

I may order the blocks now and piece the rest together later.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine are stupid hot. Have you reapplied any TIM yet??

If I have time later tonight I think I'm gonna have to!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Even w/reapplied TIM the fan's are loud even at 60%


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

TIM isnt going to change that

I was wondering if it did squat for the temps before you added volts?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont know, Evga has had mixed results.  The guy that wrote the guide said he dropped 10C, some say no chance.  I'm expecting 2-5º change at the most.

I need some help putting together the loop for the cards, wanna help?

Pump  MC655
blocks  G80's duh, w/copper ram sinks, and retention plate
tubing/fittings  1/2" Tygon black/white
rad  ...thinking a thinner rad this time... not sure...
fans  1900rpm S-Flex's on a fan control
res   5.25" bay ressy


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2010)

I have used Koolance water blocks on two 3870's and two 4870's. They are awesome blocks:

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1016

But Expensive

I haven't seen any other full-cover block for sale yet besides the Koolance block~

EDIT: And they are out of stock until 4/30...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

I know you all are likely in bed now, but I did get to redoing the TIM.

Here was my idle temps with Nvidia's goop on it @ 26*C ambients:





Using some GC2 I had around, and due to it being night time, my ambients dropped a degree to 25*C:





Cards are back in in the same positions as they were before. I think one of my cooler may not have been set right, as the top card dropped quite a bit. the bottom card saw a bit of love too, but no where near what the top card improved 

Well worth the time fellas! Wasn't all that hard to do either. Well the 470 at least has the nice "pop off" top. Once that is gone, you get to see the 4 screws holding the cooler on. From there its alcohol and Q-tips, and of course a bit of TIM


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 28, 2010)

^So it does improve ....... What was it ? TIM


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I know you all are likely in bed now, but I did get to redoing the TIM.
> 
> Here was my idle temps with Nvidia's goop on it @ 26*C ambients:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100428/470_stock-TIM_idle-26c.png
> ...



Theres no way reapplying TIM can account for that much drop in temp. Something else must have been at play.

Also I love how easy it is to reapply the TIM, simple tabs and 4 screws. Not like the 275's w/10 screws.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

The one thing I loved most.....not having the screws to float around and get lost. Aside from the heat from the GPU being overbearing, it is one of the best designed coolers for the end user I have seen stock on a card!

@ mlee IDK man, I think m the cooler got jarred in shipping, just reseating it again maybe was all it took


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well got some news from Swiftech, they said the MCW80 will fit on the reference GTX4x0's w/o the retention plate.  
Also said simply removing the gpu's heatsink and leaving the fan/vrm heatsink will be just fine too.  I'm getting ready to buy my loop fellas!

... and then step up to the 480's!  Theres about a 60 person line already though   Should take about 2-3 weeks to even prep for the swap. No prob, need some healing time on my wallet.


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 28, 2010)

The max temp my GTX 480 has reached in gaming was 76 degrees Celsius.  This was after a few hours playing Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason.  The fan is set to 80%, and it's running at 800/1600/1000 at 1038 mV.  

The max load temperature for my GTX 480 at these speeds/voltage was 93 degrees Celsius.  This was after a half hour running the EVGA OC Scanner at 1024 x 1024 with the "unlock power draw" feature enabled.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 29, 2010)

Good News mates ..............

My GTX470 is shipped  ,next week i would be OCing it


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2010)

got my card today in the mail  i think my case needs a clean lol


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 1, 2010)

hey whats below MORE cooling 

GTX 480 on classified  ,that would be fun mate .................


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2010)

yer its a slot fan lol sucks the air out keeps it abit cooler


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

Have any of you gotten the pop up via Steam to scan your updated rig to add to their database, and if so has it affected your games?


----------



## boredgunner (May 1, 2010)

Yes.  Now L4D 2 crashes instantly.  I haven't tried L4D 1 yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

Ok well that makes me think Im not alone, and reinstalling or looking for the answere is all for not


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 2, 2010)

I never really used STEAM ... does steam count if u change Ur hardware ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What's UP mates  ?


----------



## Asylum (May 2, 2010)

Heres a quick 06 run with my 480.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Have any of you gotten the pop up via Steam to scan your updated rig to add to their database, and if so has it affected your games?



yer i got that saying im using a unknown video card lol



boredgunner said:


> Yes.  Now L4D 2 crashes instantly.  I haven't tried L4D 1 yet.



i dont get any crashes in L4D 2 i was playing it all night


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres a quick 06 run with my 480.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/480-06.png



Nice Asylum and welcome to the club

Way to hot; way to power hungry ~ I don't think so
Just a kickass card (or two or three)


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2010)

If any one wants the newer bios for there EVGA GTX 480 SC here it is dates are

Bios Versions and dates (Evga GTX 480) 

people are reporting temps are better or mite just be a fun speed change what ever it was i didn't see it, but i use afterburner lol


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 4, 2010)

Mine is HERE 


























there's a bug in GPU-Z which my PCI-E as x16 instead of x16 2.0

I haven't fired up AF yet ... that i will surely do 

&

Yeah NOW ! OWN a GTX 470 / Member of this CLUB too


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 4, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Mine is HERE
> 
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6213/65316087.jpg
> 
> ...



welcome lol just check in nvidia control panel under system info to see if it is running on PCI-E Gen2, GPUz reads mine fine


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (May 5, 2010)

My EVGA GTX 480 SC overclocked on stock voltage. Fan at 100% and never gets more than 70C in Crysis Warhead


----------



## dhoshaw (May 5, 2010)

I just won an EVGA GTX480 autographed by NVIDIA president Huang in a folding contest. Hope I don't have to wait too long for it to arrive.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Way cool
Congrats man


----------



## mlee49 (May 5, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I just won an EVGA GTX480 autographed by NVIDIA president Huang in a folding contest. Hope I don't have to wait too long for it to arrive.



Sweet!  Can you get anyone to make them fold yet?


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 5, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I just won an EVGA GTX480 autographed by NVIDIA president Huang in a folding contest. Hope I don't have to wait too long for it to arrive.



Just aweSome How were u able to fold so much points 

Congrats Man  & do post some P!Cs when its with U 

&


----------



## erixx (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I tried running Unigine Heaven, but the stupid thing just kept running and never gave me results
> I know I was doing something wrong, but couldn't figure it out. I let it run the other night for over 45 minutes....
> Please help a Heaven noob



You must press the 'Benchmark' button on the screen top. Until then it will 'just run for ages' 

Edit: consider this as a joke, haha, I was sleepy...

---------

BTW, I wanna join this group!!!! 470 on the way.... 
I want to ArticCool it with a Twin Turbo Pro I got around here... Needs a study...


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

I got my Palit GTX 480 yesterday. Idle 47c load 89c.


----------



## shevanel (May 6, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Card: EVGA GTX 470 SC
> 
> Opinion/Recommendations:
> I would highly recommend anyone who will be purchasing a 470/480GTX card soon.
> ...



My evga 470 arrived earlier today. About to install here in a few minutes. Anxious to see temps, performance and hear the noise for myself since coming from a 5870.

i'm also ready to check out this rocket sled demo


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait to read how it goes shevanel! cheers


----------



## shevanel (May 6, 2010)

thanks. I just installed it and first impression on noise is none. I was expecting to turn the pc on and get welcomed with the fan, but I never heard it.

I am shocked and quite thrilled at the fact that they included a 6ft? hdmi to mini hdmi cable instead of just an adapter. A+ on that

I am also shocked that I am idling at 74c :-( Furmark took it to an ice cold 94c @ 60% fan


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> thanks. I just installed it and first impression on noise is none. I was expecting to turn the pc on and get welcomed with the fan, but I never heard it.
> 
> I am shocked and quite thrilled at the fact that they included a 6ft? hdmi to mini hdmi cable instead of just an adapter. A+ on that
> 
> I am also shocked that I am idling at 74c :-( Furmark took it to an ice cold 94c @ 60% fan



To check the idle temps you need to wait for the gpu to cool down; even after entering 2D mode it's still hot and consuming more than it would after a fresh boot-up. At least that happens with my GTX 480.


----------



## shevanel (May 6, 2010)

I installed the card, hit the desktop, installed drivers then rebooted. when I cam back I looked at temps. Plus its brand new out of the box so maybe the TIM needs to cure and then I might see temps lower.. but right now it's about 75c and i have a window airconditioner blowing towards my PC with the case top off.

I just opened BC2 and I laughed. Laughs of disappointment! LOL

I know the ATI cards bench a bit better on BC2 from the reviews I read but for a $360 card I am not impressed with this card thus far. Especially since the 5870 I had was only $40 more than this card and this card gets 30-35 fps less on average at lower settings than the 5870.

now of course I didnt pick this card up for the bang for buck... don't get me wrong I understood this card was overpriced and is supposed to be the competitior to the 5850 not the 5870.

so far the only thing I like about this card was the fact it came with a 6ft hdmi cable!

this sucker is friggin hot! doesnt perform as I would have expected and the driver keeps crashing in badaboom as Im trying to test transcoding to compare to the 8800gtx i just removed.

ahh well.. I will play with it some more, I am about to install just cause 2 so maybe that will work out better with the physx stuff and what not.

stay tuned


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2010)

sorry for hearing that.... And image quality?

You know I went back to my GF9600 from the dead Ati 5850 and BC2 was slower of course, but the looks, visuals, are nicer with the Geforce (its personal and monitor related too, i know)....


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 6, 2010)

Here's Some 3dMark's 

01






03





06





Vantage





that's tad low for *01* I dont know why / My 5770 used to score some 61k @ 1055 core 

May be a multi-core slowdown with i7


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

has anyone replace the TIM on there cards yet?

from what i have seen it drops load temps by 10c


----------



## douglatins (May 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> has anyone replace the TIM on there cards yet?
> 
> from what i have seen it drops load temps by 10c



Uhm, thats an overstatement IMHO, why would nvidia design such an awesome HDT heatsink and use a crappy and bad installed tim


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

they always use crap TIM....


----------



## douglatins (May 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> they always use crap TIM....



Ok so i am interested in the results


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2010)

i will tell on monday night!!! just got a confirmed for the arrival of the BBQ470


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2010)

erixx said:


> i will tell on monday night!!! just got a confirmed for the arrival of the BBQ470



If you call a 470 a BBQ, what is a 480 then?


----------



## shevanel (May 6, 2010)

well.. all bullshit aside. throw temps and power consumption out the window. this card is for eye candy without a doubt. ive been messing around with BC2 and im really impressed on the pure quality of graphics this card can produce and while keeping better than playable FPS.

2 of these in SLI with metro 2033 cranked to its max... too spooky for me


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> they always use crap TIM....



That is very true.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> 2 of these in SLI with metro 2033 cranked to its max... too spooky for me



Performance good? It looks amazing doesn't it.


----------



## Hawkster13 (May 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> has anyone replace the TIM on there cards yet?
> 
> from what i have seen it drops load temps by 10c



I personally did this with my GTX 470.  I used OCZ Freeze Thermal Compound.
It was super easy to replace the TIM on this card. Man the compound that came with my GTX470 was everywhere hehe and yeah I did look like crappy TIM too.

My temps didnt go down with 10c but it did go down with a full 6-8c. I am def. happy with the results.

I should also mention, now that I own the GTX470 for 2-3 weeks. Man this thing can overclock like crazy and run perfectly stable.

I own the EVGA GTX 470 SC card. Which comes with default stock of Voltage:975mW Shader Clock:1250MHz and Memory Clock:1801
Well I overclocked it to:
Voltage: 1025mW
Shader Clock: 1600
Memory Clock:1815
Running on stock air.


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> I personally did this with my GTX 470.  I used OCZ Freeze Thermal Compound.
> It was super easy to replace the TIM on this card. Man the compound that came with my GTX470 was everywhere hehe and yeah I did look like crappy TIM too.
> 
> My temps didnt go down with 10c but it did go down with a full 6-8c. I am def. happy with the results.
> ...



Are you playing metro 2033? any screen shots for this or the metro 2033 clubhouse thread?


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 7, 2010)

Hi mates cheers  , I have something to share


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

NICE!!!  Love to see some TPU peeps ranking on the bot!


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

after a day online the gtx 470 temps have gotten much better than they were at initial installation

I ramped the fan to 65% which surprisingly is quieter than the fan of a 5870 @ 60%

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100507/temps.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> has anyone replace the TIM on there cards yet?
> 
> from what i have seen it drops load temps by 10c



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1872496&postcount=96


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

how do you get the idle clocks so low?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> how do you get the idle clocks so low?



open GPUz at desktop, allow card to idle maybe 30 seconds.

I cant remember where at the moment, but there is also a windows setting that will override the bios and make the card run full speed.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> open GPUz at desktop, allow card to idle maybe 30 seconds.
> 
> I cant remember where at the moment, but there is also a windows setting that will override the bios and make the card run full speed.



windows CP Power options high performance. make sure link state power managment is off or on "high performance"

you can also force them in like evga precision by moving it 1mhz and hitting apply.


----------



## boredgunner (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> windows CP Power options high performance. make sure link state power managment is off or on "high performance"
> 
> you can also force them in like evga precision by moving it 1mhz and hitting apply.



In EVGA Precision you can set separate 2D/3D clock speeds and fan speeds.  This feature was hidden in older versions (and not available in even older versions), but it is now standard and not hidden in the new v1.9.3.

http://www.evga.com/precision


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

what would be a good 2d profile that wouldnt cause any issues?

can these profiles for 2d/3d be set so they change auto?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

I dont know what he is doing, I use afterburner. I just set the OC, and the card still downclocks on its own. Even with the voltage slider maxed, I get verification in GPUz that the volts step down with the clocks.


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

Which drivers are you on because my card only downclocks to around 600 core.. not the 52 or whatever youre getting lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

197.17 The drivers on the disc allowed for it as well.


----------



## shevanel (May 7, 2010)

im using 197.75's

i might be trading this card to easy rhino so Im not going to put any effort into tweaking it. but this info is nice to have anyway


----------



## boredgunner (May 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what would be a good 2d profile that wouldnt cause any issues?
> 
> can these profiles for 2d/3d be set so they change auto?



I think they always change automatically, once you set them.


----------



## Hawkster13 (May 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Are you playing metro 2033? any screen shots for this or the metro 2033 clubhouse thread?



Sorry, I dont own Metro 2033 yet. Wish I did, willing to buy me a copy for screenshots hehe


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Are you playing metro 2033? any screen shots for this or the metro 2033 clubhouse thread?



Here's a look if your serious:







Keep in mind the guy has a gas mask on so everything is kinda glossed over.


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's a look if your serious:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/metro2033.jpg
> 
> Keep in mind the guy has a gas mask on so everything is kinda glossed over.



With DOF on, I love the look of people moving around. Definitely a very gorgeous game. 

I made a video here if you haven't seen it yet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IesifUcV6Fo


----------



## mlee49 (May 8, 2010)

I saw a few seconds but playing the game is so much more fun.


----------



## erixx (May 8, 2010)

Is a dark game fun? And having the latest and greatest hardware to be in the dark ???? LOL
Just kidding, but I don't like dark games after quake 1, 2 and 3 anymore Unreal was so great because it had a blue sky!! hahaha


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2010)

how do you get the 480 to drop to 2d mode?

im stuck at 3d clocks.

im running 197.41 drivers


----------



## OnBoard (May 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do you get the 480 to drop to 2d mode?
> 
> im stuck at 3d clocks.



2 displays?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2010)

1 lcd.

evga gtx480


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do you get the 480 to drop to 2d mode?
> 
> im stuck at 3d clocks.
> 
> im running 197.41 drivers



Have you used Afterburner? This is what my GTX 470 shows right now:





It shows this after starting Vantage:





I can't remember what Precision looked like when I used it originally with this card>

And thanks for the awesome looking background that I have right now


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2010)

using precision and gpuz. 

gpuz shows no drop in clocks at all.

your welcome.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

Yeah - gpuz doesn't show any change for me either; however Afterburner does.?.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 9, 2010)

try 197.17?  working on my 470 with that set.


----------



## claylomax (May 10, 2010)

Anybody got the 197.03 drivers on the cd retail box?. That's what I got; and I think the drivers at launch were 197.17.


----------



## claylomax (May 10, 2010)

By the way 197.75 WHQL have just been released, no improvements in the released notes though.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Have you used Afterburner? This is what my GTX 470 shows right now:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/Capture049.jpg
> 
> It shows this after starting Vantage:
> ...



I like the wallpaper LOL.


----------



## Stak (May 10, 2010)

hi GTX4XX CLUB! 

im having my gtx470 soon . at least this week i should be able to purchase it. 

just a question. is it MUCH better than my gtx275(see specs)?


----------



## boredgunner (May 10, 2010)

Stak said:


> hi GTX4XX CLUB!
> 
> im having my gtx470 soon . at least this week i should be able to purchase it.
> 
> just a question. is it MUCH better than my gtx275(see specs)?



Much better.  Go on the NVIDIA website and compare specs.  Look up reviews.  I'd rather have one GTX 470 than two GTX 275s in SLI.  Average FPS would be a little bit less sure, but minimum FPS would be higher, AA performance would be much higher, and DX11 support is nice.


----------



## Stak (May 10, 2010)

Ok i found some benchies and im impressed! The gtx470 sometimes even beats the hd5870 by a bit(it was a dx10 test) and its good in tesselation too. Really impressed. Can't wait!


----------



## boredgunner (May 10, 2010)

The GTX 470 beats the 5870 in most DX11 apps.  Here is a series of DX11 benchmarks.  5870 CF vs GTX 470 SLI.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=305548


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

Liked my EVGA GTX 470 so much that I ordered another one


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

Admit it, you just want my place in the multi GPU run for Vantage  j/k

I think you are really gonna like it. just allow them to breathe, if they are stacked right on top of each other, they get rather warm.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

Yeah - you got me


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

What sux is I already know damn well you are gonna be able to without much effort *sniffles* Its all good man, I was glad I grabbed two from the jump. Tried it for a bit with one, but that lasted a matter of hours

Can't wait to se the scores man, congrats!


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

I would actually like to get a third to see how well they scale in SLI


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

I keep trying to get AthlonX2 to drive his over, Im giving him my PC chair in a couple weeks, maybe I can convince him then.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

That would be great! I would love to see those results


----------



## claylomax (May 11, 2010)

I got the core up to 839 on stock voltage and stock cooling. These cards are great.


----------



## shevanel (May 11, 2010)

Ive managed to clock mine to the same as a GTX 480 and with only a couple degrees increase on load but with an average gain of 18 FPS. 

I bet 839 is smokin


----------



## claylomax (May 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Ive managed to clock mine to the same as a GTX 480 and with only a couple degrees increase on load but with an average gain of 18 FPS.
> 
> I bet 839 is smokin



Temps and power increase with voltage; if you don't touch the voltage the thermals barely change.


----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2010)

I will post this here, I thought some ppl would like this, this iz for ppl down under, sry you pommies, yanks & canucks , I thought it was a decent price.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14061


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I would actually like to get a third to see how well they scale in SLI



You will need a 1500 watt psu to overclock them. A single card oced to the max almost draws 600 watts by itself


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2010)

nope... not loud.

im running 2 right now with fan at 60% and its not loud. temps idle at 40c and load is 68c

i love em!

cant wait to fire up the others. 

EDIT: im using a corsair HX520 to power mine and works fine for what i use this pc for.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope... not loud.
> 
> im running 2 right now with fan at 60% and its not loud. temps idle at 40c and load is 68c
> 
> ...



I think it's the heat on the PCB shutting his and mine down on air near 880 core. As a side note, this is stupid but I have always liked the digital vibrance setting for the desktop on geforce cards. I know ATI has one for video but I never could find one for the desktop.


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> You will need a 1500 watt psu to overclock them. A single card oced to the max almost draws 600 watts by itself



Uhhh... no it won't.  I don't know what "oced to the max" means either, since a video card doesn't have a specific max overclock.

A good 1200W is fine for an overclocked GTX 480 Tri-SLI setup.  One Antec TPQ 1200 OC powered a GTX 480 4-way SLI system (the world record one).  It was outputting 1400W @ 82% efficiency.  But I don't recommend this.

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24542


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> Uhhh... no it won't.
> 
> A good 1200W is fine for an overclocked GTX 480 Tri-SLI setup.  One Antec TPQ 1200 OC powered a GTX 480 4-way SLI system (the world record one).  It was outputting 1400W @ 82% efficiency.  But I don't recommend this.
> 
> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24542



well maybe, but with a 6 core cpu and water cooling I don't know the actual draw of the cards can be as high as 591+ I believe.


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> You will need a 1500 watt psu to overclock them. A single card oced to the max almost draws 600 watts by itself



That's not true. A single 480 pulls around 260 watts; with voltage increase up to a 100 more according to some reviews.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

Your correct my mistake but a single bare minimum system will draw near 600 watts with one card (unoverclocked). So three cards would be near 1200 watts total systems draw, then add water cooling, fans and a few extras and your in trouble.


http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3...clocking_with_voltage_adjustment/index17.html


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> your correct my mistake but a single bare minimum system will draw near 5600 watts with one card so three would be near 1200 watts draw.



What!!


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

claylomax said:


> What!!



okay pal typo    try this and see what you get http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

Last week I got a 480 and system power consumption while gaming is around 350 watts; with my previous card, a 285, my system would pull around 300 watts; just 50 more, and nothing has changed, only the card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2010)

once i get the SR2 i'll be using 2 enermax 1050watt revos... 1 for gpus and 1 for everything else. 

problem is... both psu's will be loading around 1000watts pretty consistently but i know the enermax's can handle it.


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> okay pal typo    try this and see what you get http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp



I know that site.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I know that site.



According to what I have using a quad AMD not a x6, so adding a bit for it, I need about 800 watts to run SLI 480's. So you would need atleast 1200+ watts with water cooling and 3 cards. Thats unoverclocked, overclocked it will jump up a bunch more. So I would say 1500+ for three card and a 6 core cpu.


----------



## claylomax (May 12, 2010)

According to my specs, that website recommends 609w and a minimum of 559w. So that's not bad.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

claylomax said:


> According to my specs, that website recommends 609w and a minimum of 559w. So that's not bad.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes but trust me if you overclock these cards the power draw becomes crazy.


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

I'm running my GTX 480 @ 863/1725/1050 and 1.138v.  For benching I run it at 875/1750/1050.  I'm doing fine on my Antec TP-750 (see my system specs).  I wonder how I'll do with an overclocked i5 750 (which I'll be buying in a few months).


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2010)

So, for those who have owned a 5850/5870, how does the GTX 480 compare? I'm looking for personal opinion, and not reviews....


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

Reviews have personal opinions and lots of facts.


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> Reviews have personal opinions and lots of facts.



Come on now.  I've read the reviews, now I'm looking for personal opinions from TPU members...but thanks for the witty commentary.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2010)

well you can thank EVGA for slacking on the SR2 or i could tell you how well they run.

its a shame i have these things sitting here with no mobo to run them on. 

they are ready to be unleashed.


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well you can thank EVGA for slacking on the SR2 or i could tell you how well they run.
> 
> its a shame i have these things sitting here with no mobo to run them on.
> 
> they are ready to be unleashed.



Yeah that blows. So, you're holding out on the 480's until you get the board?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2010)

im not gonna lie...

i couldnt resist...

i've tried each one on my main rig but with only a corsair hx520watt psu to power it im not pushing it too hard yet.

stuff like adobe CS5 runs SOOOO well with the 480. no lag at all. im editing huge files like they are nothing.  gotta love it.


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 12, 2010)

yup cs5 runs ,nope it flows ...

anyone donated to nibitor support


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> You will need a 1500 watt psu to overclock them. A single card oced to the max almost draws 600 watts by itself



I am talking about the 470's; not the 480's


----------



## shevanel (May 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> So, for those who have owned a 5850/5870, how does the GTX 480 compare? I'm looking for personal opinion, and not reviews....



for what it's worth I can give you my opinion on a gtx 470 clocked to 480 speeds vs a 5870 if you want..


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> for what it's worth I can give you my opinion on a gtx 470 clocked to 480 speeds vs a 5870 if you want..



I would like to hear what this~


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> for what it's worth I can give you my opinion on a gtx 470 clocked to 480 speeds vs a 5870 if you want..



I'd love to hear it, though it's too late to turn back now. I just ordered a EVGA gtx 470. I made myself order just one until I see what performance is like. Honestly, if performance is similar or better than a 5850, I'll be good with one. I've been buying multiple cards for benchmarking, but for the gaming I do, I really don't need more than one decent card.


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

I just got mine!!!!!

LOL At the end the ASUS didn't arrive and no hope for one soon, but I took the POV that they had.
1) POV package is shit (only generic CD, generic booklet, and adaptors), and the frekking card costs more than the ASUS
2) Changed the termal compound to Artic Cooling 3 whatever. The AC Twin TURBO PRO for sure doesn't fit (holes distance to big) Plugged the card in, and started flashing bios to asus! perfect.
3) Now testing afterburner and asus smartdoctor. Voltage options are disabled in both.
4) Uniengine and games FLY, but hot it gets!!! NEarly cant touch the rear vents.

More to come....


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

Disabled Hyperdrive and some voltage and speeds control became available. RAM doesnt want to go up, but core does (707 Mhz)

Of the 3 Hyperdrive options only the 'Temp mode' is avalable.

Wondering what all is...


----------



## shevanel (May 12, 2010)

The evga gtx 470 I had was a very decent card.

@ $350+ *I don't feel it is worth it's price*.. but @ $275-$300 it would be a better value. It's price really made me feel the 5870 @ $400 was a bargain. $50 more yields many advantages.

Temps on a single monitor are more than acceptable and fan noise @ 70% is reasonably audible and no louder than a 5870. 

*Temps on a dual monitor setup* are almost comparable to the ATI variant but still a little toastier than I am comfortable with.. with idle temps of 70c *whilst doing nothing but displaying a desktop it's just a little rediculous *

Performance of the gtx 470 @ stock falls short to a 5870 obv.. but *what is lacks in FPS it more than makes up for with image quality*. *I've noticed the Gtx 470 to be capable of handling higher AA settings and tessallation/DX11 features while still keeping smooth and steady gameplay and acceptable frame rates at x1080.*

*Over clock the core alone to 18-20% and the GTX 470 really feels like a hot stock 5870*.. the already high temps are not greatly affected even further by core clock increase but *performance is really felt*.

Cuda for gpu transcoding sucks IMO and so does physx, no reason to buy a GPU unless for CS5

I tried to find software to test both physx and cuda and I did not find anything that would be worth my while to use in a real world everyday situation. I hear the gpu transcoding stuff lacks quality and *physx i know for a fact is just complete junk*..

If I knew what I know now and were in the market for a video card *I would choose the radeon 5870 over the gtx 470. for many many reasons.*

the gtx 470 is meant to compete with the 5850 but is only priced $50 lower than a 5870.

_A stock 5870 runs cooler, runs quieter, runs faster in most situations, draws less power for only $50 more._


If the MSRP on a gtx 470 were $299 it would be the best deal in graphics hands down... so unless you can score one used and cheap,* I would advise anyone to wait just a little while longer to upgrade and see if the price comes down or get a 5870* if you want a completly well balanced hi-end gpu that doesnt have too many negatives. The better deal is still the 5850 imo, so anyone that reads this and your on the fence this might help you decide on where to place your money.

Sorry this entire post is sloppy, im trying to do 4 things at once right now and I hope I made any sense at all lol


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

ok Shevanel, fair deal, thank you! 
Yes it's 50 $/€ more than a 5850 and 50 less than a 5870... HARD decission.

Personally.... I have to test it! BF2 rocks with this card, Need for speed Shift also.

But it's hot, or does it just FEEL hot? Now all the hot air is coming out of the case rear....


----------



## shevanel (May 12, 2010)

5870 gets hot too.. the gtx 470 just stays hot even when it's doing nothing.

now off to more important problems...

after shipping sneekypeet this 470 i need to come home and get this damn 9600gso fan to shut the hell up... its annoying. now i have a hot loud card that cant even game! LOL


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

NO, NOT. Doing nothing the 470 is cool. It clocks down very nicely.

Regarding 9600: its fans are soo crazy screaming its unbelievable!!!! 

The 470 FAN sounds like a TURBO CAR: NICE. No problem at all at any speed.


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> The evga gtx 470 I had was a very decent card.
> 
> @ $350+ *I don't feel it is worth it's price*.. but @ $275-$300 it would be a better value. It's price really made me feel the 5870 @ $400 was a bargain. $50 more yields many advantages.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post.  That's pretty much exactly what I predicted.  The 5870 is supposed to compete with the GTX 480, so of course it is a little bit faster than the GTX 470 overall.  

I'd still rather have a GTX 470 than a 5870, since the GTX 470 as you say provides better AA performance, better DX11 performance, better picture quality, and better *minimum frame rates*.  More importantly, most of the games I play do best with NVIDIA GPUs (Crysis series, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is about even, PhysX games).

This EVGA forum member (and OCN forum member) posted his results with GTX 470 SLI vs 5870 CF.  Results are similar to what I said and what shevanel got.  Notice how the GTX 470 SLI actually does better in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, a game advertised for ATI.  Very impressive results overall.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=305548


----------



## PaulieG (May 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> The evga gtx 470 I had was a very decent card.
> 
> @ $350+ *I don't feel it is worth it's price*.. but @ $275-$300 it would be a better value. It's price really made me feel the 5870 @ $400 was a bargain. $50 more yields many advantages.
> 
> ...


'

Thank you for your insight, it's quite helpful. I really had to decide b/t a used 5870 or a new GTX 470. I really like to have the warranty, and be the first to use a card. The EVGA 470 was a decent bargain because Tigerdirect now has 12% cashback, so I really paid like $310 for the card. I had free shipping, and it's shipped from Illinois so it will be here on 5/14. If performance is as you say, then I'll be happy with it. I'm really not worried about the heat either, since I'm on an open bench with several fans keeping everything cool.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> '
> 
> Thank you for your insight, it's quite helpful. I really had to decide b/t a used 5870 or a new GTX 470. I really like to have the warranty, and be the first to use a card. The EVGA 470 was a decent bargain because Tigerdirect now has 12% cashback, so I really paid like $310 for the card. I had free shipping, and it's shipped from Illinois so it will be here on 5/14. If performance is as you say, then I'll be happy with it. I'm really not worried about the heat either, since I'm on an open bench with several fans keeping everything cool.



I just got the 470 and I find if you don't use the fan on auto in precision it stays fairly cool.  @65% it idles about 37-40c, and gets in the mid 70's with BBC2 full blast for a few hours.  I did get a pretty good deal from the Egg, they basically threw in a 1000w psu for $20 extra.  Still under $400 with shipping.  It's also $180 to step-up with EVGA to the banging 480.

I do find it harder playing, cause I get caught admiring the graphics with dx11.


----------



## shevanel (May 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> '
> 
> Thank you for your insight, it's quite helpful. I really had to decide b/t a used 5870 or a new GTX 470. I really like to have the warranty, and be the first to use a card. The EVGA 470 was a decent bargain because Tigerdirect now has 12% cashback, so I really paid like $310 for the card. I had free shipping, and it's shipped from Illinois so it will be here on 5/14. If performance is as you say, then I'll be happy with it. I'm really not worried about the heat either, since I'm on an open bench with several fans keeping everything cool.



$310 is a great price for this card. *It's well worth $300 bucks*. $360+ not so much.

with an open bench you will be more than happy with this card, and @ 60% fan it really doesn't sound too annoying. (what is annoying is the friggin 9600gso I have in here right now that doesnt have SW fan control... must find my 9800gtx+)

*I don't want anyone to misunderstand my post and think I am bashing this card, I do think it is a great card.* *My only cons were with power/heat and price.* Other than that, It's an awesome product. 

Luckily for some people.. Nvidia overpriced them which opened up an early yet small buyers market for used cards.

Mainly my post is directed towards someone who is sitting in the hot seat deciding whether or not to put a new 5870 or a new gtx 470 in the cart and pull teh trigger.

and *I don't see why ANYONE would buy a GTX480* ($500+ GTFO with that nonsense there arent any fun game out right now anyway that require more than a 5830 @ $250.. there are some new games on the way but prices will be different then).. *especially when the gtx 470 overclocks amazingly well*.. even for me, a guy that doesnt like overclocking GPUs and has limited experience with it because I only do it after an initial install to get an idea of the performance that could be utilized in the future when needed.. *I don't feel I should have to overclock a $400 card to be able to comfortable play whatever game is released within the same era.*

so yeah, if heat and power draw don't bother ya I'd reccommend a gtx470 if acquired for under msrp


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> and *I don't see why ANYONE would buy a GTX480* ($500+ GTFO with that nonsense there arent any fun game out right now anyway that require more than a 5830 @ $250.. there are some new games on the way but prices will be different then).. *especially when the gtx 470 overclocks amazingly well*.. even for me, a guy that doesnt like overclocking GPUs and has limited experience with it because I only do it after an initial install to get an idea of the performance that could be utilized in the future when needed.. *I don't feel I should have to overclock a $400 card to be able to comfortable play whatever game is released within the same era.*



Erm, lots of us enjoy modern games which require much more than a wittle 5830.  I play the Crysis games, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, and I'll be picking up Metro 2033 soon.  With one GTX 480 (stock clocks) at 1920 x 1080, here are some of my benchmarks.



















My full review is here.

I won't be going GTX 480 SLI though, not even after I get my EVGA P55 FTW 200/i5 750/4GB DDR3 1600.  I'm getting great performance as it is (I use my high end graphics mod which is in the benchmarks, Jester is me) and I didn't enjoy the micro stuttering I got with GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm SLI.


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

i just had a crash. don't know if it was the 470 or my i5 at 3900 mhz 

anyway, thje 470 expells a lot of heat, a lot while gaming, no problem realy,if you wset the fan to a lower setting. I wonder what to do now... Asus Smart doctor doesn't allow much, neither Afterburner...

I do not need any overclock at all, haha, this card rocks. Only major problem is FArcry2, it does not run smooth.


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2010)

wow, during Kombustor, I put my hand at the back of the case where the Geforce expells the air, and it is hot hot hot, so that it hurts my hand... Maybe this is good, all the heat from Lady Nvidia gets out of my case,... hehe ...


----------



## boredgunner (May 12, 2010)

erixx said:


> i just had a crash. don't know if it was the 470 or my i5 at 3900 mhz
> 
> anyway, thje 470 expells a lot of heat, a lot while gaming, no problem realy,if you wset the fan to a lower setting. I wonder what to do now... Asus Smart doctor doesn't allow much, neither Afterburner...
> 
> I do not need any overclock at all, haha, this card rocks. Only major problem is FArcry2, it does not run smooth.



That's odd.  While the last time I played the game was over a year ago on one GTX 260, it wasn't very system heavy...

My GTX 480 at stock clocks didn't run too hot with an 80% fan.  During the EVGA OC Scanner (runs hotter than MSI Kombustor), max load temp was 82 degrees Celsius.  The air coming out of the back is never too hot, but I have an external VGA air duct covering the expansion slots, and a 120mm fan exhausting air.  

Since you had a crash, I recommend running LinX for at least 20 passes (I do 30), and then running MSI Kombustor for an hour, with full MSAA and all the nice features enabled.


----------



## erixx (May 13, 2010)

wow, i will do that asap, tomorrow, thanks boredgunner


----------



## erixx (May 13, 2010)

Asus OSD app is of no use for me, Smart Doctor keeps reminding every boot that the OSD app is not running (in a terrific "english" translation), and I am not sure if Smart Doctor is great or useless. BTW, my mobo's EPU-6 "system" does not interact with this card... If one clicks the videocard icon it brings you to an outdated list of cards at asus.com.
Considering that each and every ASUS application looks completely different from each other, each app being more ugly than the next, I am totally sure the the different ASUS departments do not work together!!! AI-Suite, EPU, Asus Update and now Smartdoctor all look designed by different brands ... and hands, lol.
Rant over.


----------



## boredgunner (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone else tried the beta EVGA E-LEET (1.07.2)?  It supports GTX 480 voltage tuning only.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=363862

http://www.evga.com/eleet/

As you can see it's pretty buggy.  It supports up to 1.39375 VGPU and 970 KHz PWM frequency (stock is 400 KHz).  I can't wait for the official release, it will support the GTX 470.  I'm currently running 1150 mV core voltage and 405 KHz PWM frequency.  Clock speeds are 900 mhz core, 1800 mhz processor, and 1050 mhz memory (4200 mhz effective).  I'm going to go higher too.

- EDIT: Uninstalled and switched back to Afterburner.  There is a bug in which your fan speed will just drop to around 50% (44% for me).  This nearly overheated my video card.  I'll wait for the final release.


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2010)

Second day with the 470 now. It idles at 39/40 ºC (stock auto fan controlat aprox 50%) I would prefer less noise. Normal 
Gaming, BF2, temps are high 70's low 80's.
Farcry2 is super fine now, must have been the card swapping that confused the game engine...

Games never looked this good


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

*evil laugh* hehehehehehe!


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2010)

YEAH BOY!!!!

40k+ Vantage?  DO IT!


Edit, you sure your HX is up to it?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

idk depends on how this vanilla clocks, ran em almost stock, and got to 35 pretty easy, dont know about 40K

its run 4 passes of Vantage already


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2010)

40k should be easy, I trust your overclocking skills.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> 40k should be easy, I trust your overclocking skills.



Ok you were right, gonna be hosting my first OC'd run in the Vantage thread.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

I just received the first of 2 470's. How the hell do you overclock the core clock on these cards? The Core clock is shaded out in Precision and Afterburner. I've had to use the shader clock to do it. Is it the drivers under win 7 64 bit? I'm using the 175.75 version. Please help guys.


----------



## boredgunner (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I just received the first of 2 470's. How the hell do you overclock the core clock on these cards? The Core clock is shaded out in Precision and Afterburner. I've had to use the shader clock to do it. Is it the drivers under win 7 64 bit? I'm using the 175.75 version. Please help guys.



You can't overclock the core clock.  It is locked at 1/2 the processor clock due to the chipset design.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Just divide the Shader by half and that is your core


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Yeah Paul, if you get confused open GPU-z it still reads the clocks the old school way


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Just divide the Shader by half and that is your core





boredgunner said:


> You can't overclock the core clock.  It is locked at 1/2 the processor clock due to the chipset design.



Yup. I was hoping there was some kind of work around to clock just the core. Guess not.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. I was hoping there was some kind of work around to clock just the core. Guess not.



Get with it old timer, changes are happening


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Can't beat Sneeky with three - but now I have at least two:














Vantage




3Dmark





Man these GPU's overclock like nicely!!! Tomorrow I am going to finally replace the TIM as I just got some Tuniq TX-3 in the mail today


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

you should drop the bottom card down a slot to let the to top one breathe better, then you can add the evtra volts you have left IDK the bottom card might suffer so close to the floor too.

I just ziptied one of the Corsair stock 140mm to the power cord of the top card. Pics tomorrow, its too dark to get a good pic w/o flash.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

I original had the card in the third slot. It was real close to the bottom and it is only a 4x slot:shadedshu

I don't know how much difference there would be between a 8x and 4x PCI Express slot. I was thinking of putting these on the Rampage II Gene as it has 2 16x PCI Express slots. This EVGA X58 SLI LE only has 1


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

my fault man, I assumed it was 8X at least, you may take a slight hit dropping all the way to 4X.


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> *evil laugh* hehehehehehe!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02881.jpg



what are the temps man ,those are a beauty 

So now gtx4** are widely available ,nothing problem like hd58xx had ........

new member of GTX4xx family incoming


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Get with it old timer, changes are happening



Jackass.  They are making things TOO easy. Now computer hardware is becoming like consumer electronics where any dipshit can overclock anything, at least to a moderate extent. I think it takes something away from the enthusiast.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Jackass.  They are making things TOO easy. Now computer hardware is becoming like consumer electronics where any dipshit can overclock anything, at least to a moderate extent. I think it takes something away from the enthusiast.



lulz, sorry paul couldn't resist, there is always keeping it colder so it may clock farther.


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Jackass.  They are making things TOO easy. Now computer hardware is becoming like consumer electronics where any dipshit can overclock anything, at least to a moderate extent. I think it takes something away from the enthusiast.



Time volt mod your card!


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> I do not need any overclock at all, haha, this card rocks. Only major problem is FArcry2, it does not run smooth.



There's an option in FC2 to "skip one frame every 30 frames" or something like that. Try turning that on.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2010)

It seems that I can clock up to 750 on SC stock voltage (1.012), but anything higher I get artifacts in Kombuster and Heaven 2.0. Temps are in the mid 80's. I'm thinking of pushing the voltage a bit more and try for 800/1600. So, for those who have clocked to 800, what kind of vcore did it take to get you there?



sneekypeet said:


> lulz, sorry paul couldn't resist, there is always keeping it colder so it may clock farther.



It's all good. I can use a little ribbing. It keeps me humble. I may change out the TIM this weekend, and see if doing so will give me a bit more play on the voltage.


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It seems that I can clock up to 750 on SC stock voltage (1.012), but anything higher I get artifacts in Kombuster and Heaven 2.0. Temps are in the mid 80's. I'm thinking of pushing the voltage a bit more and try for 800/1600. So, for those who have clocked to 800, what kind of vcore did it take to get you there?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good. I can use a little ribbing. It keeps me humble. I may change out the TIM this weekend, and see if doing so will give me a bit more play on the voltage.




good luck old buddy


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It seems that I can clock up to 750 on SC stock voltage (1.012), but anything higher I get artifacts in Kombuster and Heaven 2.0. Temps are in the mid 80's. I'm thinking of pushing the voltage a bit more and try for 800/1600. So, for those who have clocked to 800, what kind of vcore did it take to get you there?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good. I can use a little ribbing. It keeps me humble. I may change out the TIM this weekend, and see if doing so will give me a bit more play on the voltage.



I was able to reach 800/900/1600 w/out voltage when I had one card (EVGA GTX 470 basic model). Had to increase voltage to get above 800/1600.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2010)

whats up with gpu-z?


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Must be the GTX 480's. The GTX 470's seem fine with GPU-Z


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats up with gpu-z?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/Capture128.jpg



sorry on my phone...is that the 480 beta build of gpu-z you are using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2010)

0.4.2 from the site


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Look in the test builds section under gpu-z  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120661


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2010)

is that the most out of stock volts?

Have you tried afterburner yet? there is a beta for the 480's there as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2010)

precision works good. i have AB but havent used it on this machine yet. 

i will be toying with these more later in the week.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 16, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of the autographed EVGA GTX480 I got.


----------



## erixx (May 16, 2010)

Mmmm, it doesn't say Dr.Nvidia, seems more like John Halliday,...


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 16, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the autographed EVGA GTX480 I got.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/EVGA GTX480883.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/GTX480_in_haf.jpg



A special 480 in house 

Here's an update mates 
I changed my TIM AC MX-3 ,my idle temps dropped from 52 to 47-48 ........


----------



## claylomax (May 16, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the autographed EVGA GTX480 I got.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/EVGA GTX480883.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/GTX480_in_haf.jpg



When I saw that picture I thought it was my rig! Is that signature a 650w or a 850w unit?


----------



## claylomax (May 16, 2010)

With stock voltage and stock cooling (fan controlled by the card bios)


----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2010)

Anyone want a deal on GTX 470 in UK for £257.44?

edit: well posted it on hot deals. Would be sweet just over 300€ for GTX 470, almost US price!


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

The 470 continues to amaze me in the overclocking ability~
41 % core and 17% memory:


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 17, 2010)

Same here


----------



## erixx (May 17, 2010)

I would say, otherwise excuse me, that benches at 100% fan are...a bit..... ...lousy ... noisy!!!


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

That is just during benching 
While playing games there is no need to overclock one or especially two of these cards. I set the fan between 45 and 50%; can't hear it over the rest of my system(s).


----------



## hetsaq (May 17, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> If any one wants the newer bios for there EVGA GTX 480 SC here it is dates are
> 
> 70.00.A1.00.82 Voltage 1.012
> 04/09/10
> ...



Can you please post that again with a new link? 70.00.21.00.82 Thanks!


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It seems that I can clock up to 750 on SC stock voltage (1.012), but anything higher I get artifacts in Kombuster and Heaven 2.0. Temps are in the mid 80's. I'm thinking of pushing the voltage a bit more and try for 800/1600. So, for those who have clocked to 800, what kind of vcore did it take to get you there?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good. I can use a little ribbing. It keeps me humble. I may change out the TIM this weekend, and see if doing so will give me a bit more play on the voltage.



i use the stock SC voltage and can hit 850/1050/1700 probably higher have bother to try, its just luck if you get a good overclocker or not what bios are you running? i updated to the newer SC bios voltage mite be upped im not sure but my temps even running at 850 core never go over 74c
My voltage as shown below







hetsaq said:


> Can you please post that again with a new link? 70.00.21.00.82 Thanks!



Sorry man i changed a few things around heres a new link to dates and versions over at evga that i started up 
Bios Versions and dates (Evga GTX 480)


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

Way too much TIM:


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 18, 2010)

yer that is way to much lol i think at lest with mine they got it just right, but the tim is a known problem over at evga on both cards people asking for RMA just because of it.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

Have you guys tried furmark or occt to confirm stability


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Have you guys tried furmark or occt to confirm stability



no i use EVGA OC Scanner and i was stable at 850Mhz core full load temps were around 87c, i only run that oc on benches.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> no i use EVGA OC Scanner and i was stable at 850Mhz core full load temps were around 87c, i only run that oc on benches.



try it with this  http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download but watch out it really heats up your gpu .Truth be told there is zero reason to overclock these 480 gtx anyways.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 18, 2010)

yer i have that i run OCCT on my cpu i use EVGA OC Scanner because it tests for artifacts, both heat up my GPU at the same speed all programs like furmark,OCCT,Kombustor or OC Scanner are based on the same software, but i dont really care if it 100% stable because i do game on those clocks

Features:

    * Built-in stress tester to find and report artifacts
    * Benchmark function to quickly test your performance
    * GPU vitals show clock speeds and temperatures
    * GPU protection feature allows automatic shutoff at a set temperature
    * Customizable screen resolutions
    * Built-in log functionality


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> yer i have that i run OCCT on my cpu i use EVGA OC Scanner because it tests for artifacts, both heat up my GPU at the same speed all programs like furmark,OCCT,Kombustor or OC Scanner are based on the same software, but i dont really care if it 100% stable because i do game on those clocks
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...



Well stable to me is can I game on it 24/7 without problems


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 18, 2010)

umm stable for me is not crashes or artifacts i don't feel need to overclock my card 24/7 im happy with how it handles things, runs good in UT3 maxed out with Physx


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

*I keep hearing how hot the card is, how loud the fan is and power hungry the GPU is*

and I have owned several 5870's and now a 480 gtx and I cannot believe how bias and misinformed people are about this video card. There are alot of fan-boys out there on this forum who have zero Idea of what they are talking about. This card is hotter running and uses allot of power but thats because it's super powerful, and the fan thing is straight nonsense unless your applying the same issue to the stock cooler on the 5870 and compared to it this cooler is great. I loved all my 5870's and don't wish to bad mouth them at all but for God sakes don't bad mouth a product unless you have first hand knowledge about it. They said this same crap about the 280 gtx and there was nothing wrong with it either. This video card smacks of quality and is built rock solid.


----------



## erixx (May 18, 2010)

+1 
Idling a fan somewhere in my case makes more noise, and gaming, who cares...


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 19, 2010)

trt740 said:


> and I have owned several 5870's and now a 480 gtx and I cannot believe how bias and misinformed people are about this video card. There are alot of fan-boys out there on this forum who have zero Idea of what they are talking about. This card is hotter running and uses allot of power but thats because it's super powerful, and the fan thing is straight nonsense unless your applying the same issue to the stock cooler on the 5870 and compared to it this cooler is great. I loved all my 5870's and don't wish to bad mouth them at all but for God sakes don't bad mouth a product unless you have first hand knowledge about it. They said this same crap about the 280 gtx and there was nothing wrong with it either. This video card smacks of quality and is built rock solid.



yer i know what you mean my 2 year old 280 the i replaced the TIM on ran round 87c when playing game my 480 sits on 73c, the fan is loud when on 100% be it never get that hot only when using programs to heat it up, lots of people believed evey word W1zz's review said because he said it was a bad card and the 470 was the better card, but i don't find this card any different than when i brought my 280,


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

does anyone have a copy of  EVGA ELEET 1.0.7.2 BETA they can send me?


----------



## OnBoard (May 20, 2010)

Hmh, I'll put these here and not make a new thread to NVIDIA sector.

No idea what this site is, seems like a punch of silly rumors, but here goes:

nVidia to drop CUDA support on GTX465?
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-to-drop-cuda-on-gtx465/

End of the road for GTX470?
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/faith/end-of-the-road-for-gtx470/

Maybe they want to improve site traffic or maybe there is some right information on there too somewhere. But that second news also talks about GTX 490 and that would surely be interesting monster


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmh, I'll put these here and not make a new thread to NVIDIA sector.
> 
> No idea what this site is, seems like a punch of silly rumors, but here goes:
> 
> ...



links don't load for me?


----------



## OnBoard (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> links don't load for me?



Well they are two newest news on their site, if they work better from main page. Works for me with IE & FireFox.

edit: I'll make pictures of them for you
http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/end_470.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/cuda_465.png


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Well they are two newest news on their site, if they work better from main page. Works for me with IE & FireFox.
> 
> edit: I'll make pictures of them for you
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/end_470.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/cuda_465.png



thanks, i really don't think nvidia will kill off the 470 even if they are bring out a new card they haven't never done that before and theres no reason to.


----------



## OnBoard (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> thanks, i really don't think nvidia will kill off the 470 even if they are bring out a new card they haven't never done that before and theres no reason to.



Me neither, 465 to 480 would be too big of a performance cap, 470 is here to stay, but the availability might suffer if they'd really use that to make double card, which I also doubt.

Although if they want to beat 5970, then double GTX 465 overclocked will be the lowest possible to do so. GTX 460 won't cut it, no cuda cores to unlock as it already has the max GF104 will have.


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

the cuda core is built into the gforce cards now ? i don't think there is a need for that yet most games don't use hardware rendering .

i suppose it dose give you a 3d capability but I'm not aware of any games that make use of this atm .


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

the only way they could turn off Cuda would be with the drivers, if they do make a new dual card it probably be called a GTX 485 not 490 and they could use 2x480 chips but it be only watercooled, that site looking at the forums at this 
Threads: 341, Posts: 2,047, Members: 1,054,
i really think that sites made by some guy that want to spread bullsh*t


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2010)

eVGA _finally_ shipped me my GTX470 step-up!

Expected delivery 5-24...fuck I'll be at work and no one will be home to sign or it...



Live OR Die said:


> the only way they could turn off Cuda would be with the drivers, if they do make a new dual card it probably be called a GTX 485 not 490 and they could use 2x480 chips but it be only watercooled, that site looking at the forums at this
> Threads: 341, Posts: 2,047, Members: 1,054,
> i really think that sites made by some guy that want to spread bullsh*t



Hate to say it, but the site is total BS, at least the CUDA article is, I haven't read the GTX470 article.

CUDA runs on the shaders of the GPU.  nVidia, in all their wisdom, renamed the shaders to CUDA cores, but they are really just shaders.  The GTX465 will have less shaders enabled then the GTX470 and GTX480, but it will use the same chip, this has been confirmed.  So, the only way to completely disable CUDA would be to remove all the shaders, which would yeild a totally useless graphics card, or disable it in drivers.  There is no benefit to disabling it via drivers, it won't help with heat, it won't help with power consumption, and it won't make the chip any cheaper.


----------



## erixx (May 20, 2010)

this 'cuda disabling' doesn't make sense from start to end.... Cuda is one of Nvidias technologies, both in high and low end cards since a long time, who the f*** came up with this nonsense?


----------



## OnBoard (May 20, 2010)

Heh, as expected both stories were false 

_"...no time has production of the GTX470 card been affected."

"all of nVidia’s new cards fully support CUDA and that there are no plans to release an nVidia card in this generation that does not have CUDA support. The nVidia spokesperson we talked to was prepared to go on record as saying “These rumors are categorically incorrect.” Fair enough."
_
http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...hq-responds-directly-to-kitgurus-revelations/

Now it's couple weeks wait untill more Fermi news.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 25, 2010)

i thought i would share these for people that didn't buy a evga card and wish to use these skins
EVGA Precision GTX 480-470 Skins


----------



## erixx (May 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot LiveORDie, for sure those skins are SWEET 

I'd like to run Precision because I have used it for 2 years, but isn't Afterburner more feature-rich? (Voltage, 2D-3D profles auto-switching...) 

It doens't matter MUCH because I am happy with the card's stock profiles and everything.... Just to monitor Temps aand Fans maybe.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 25, 2010)

yer Afterburner is but i use both


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man as much as I hate it sold my 480 gtx, beast of a card. Hated to sell it but needed the cash anyone who bashes that card is crazy.


----------



## boredgunner (Jun 2, 2010)

GTX 470 or GTX 465 instead?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2010)

250 gts


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

Blasted MCW80's are driving me nuts!  I've got'em mounted but just a few minutes after powering on and in the BIOS the fan starts blaring to 100%. 

I've tried running just one card, remounting each heatsink, even reapplied thermal paste, all wont get these blocks to work right. 

Anyone else got these 80's?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

In bios????

That is strange, I assume you didnt attempt to take them into windows to see if the drivers kill the fans?

I know I dont need to ask, but I will anyways....the blocks, when pulled, look like they are making good contact?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> In bios????
> 
> That is strange, I assume you didnt attempt to take them into windows to see if the drivers kill the fans?
> 
> I know I dont need to ask, but I will anyways....the blocks, when pulled, look like they are making good contact?



Yeah I was just monitoring temps than all of a sudden the ran started ramping up.

I cant install Windows cause I'm afraid I'm gonna melt the card. Guess I could put the air coolers back on the card for a quick install.(but that defeats the whole purpose)

And the contact looks poor, I reapplied some thermal paste, smoothed out half and left a stripe on the other end.  After I mounted and pulled the block the line I left looked like it was barely touched.  I'm fairly sure it's not making good contact.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

so the block is hitting the frame around the GPU then?  Only thing I can suggest other than cutting the fan plate would be a shim.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

I cant tell how good the contact is.  I thought maybe I overtightened it at first, but then on a remount it didn't seem to matter.

I've emailed Gabe @ Swiftech for some help but no reply yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

well if the paste isnt spreading, I have to say the contact is not so good. If the block was on good, the fan wouldnt spin fast, as the sensor would be cooled. The fans ramping tell me the sensor is hot and calling for the fan to do its thing.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

Exactly what I'm thinking, I'll try to figure it out soon.  Otherwise I'm gonna have to sit on full coverage blocks until August(wont have the funds till then).


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

I was thinking maybe a couple mm's of copper plate between the GPU core and the waterbolck. Seen one or two on ebay for like $9.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Screw that I've dropped a pretty penny already, I can't hide anymore packages from the wife.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

I can nab em and send then to you care of corsair RMA/Replacement


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

That sucks mlee49 I was hoping to see what you could do with those cards under water...
Keep us update


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Only troubleshooting I can do is to put the stock heatsink back on it and install Windows.  Then replace the block, boot into windows as quickly as possible, and check temps to see if the fan is just going crazy.

I tried booting into Parted Magic to format the SSD but it ramped up the fan to 100% again and then went black.  The card works with the stock cooler on it but I have no idea whats going on.

I'll be back...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

u should log into TS so we can discuss this


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Will do, just finished the install.  God I love SSD's, literally installed an entire OS in 7 minutes.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well sadly after installing drivers and apps I put a block on one of the cards and put it in.  By the time it got into Windows it was 80C. It was climbing to 90 before I hit the reset on the mobo.

I'm convinced now it's a contact issue and I'm calling tech support in the morning.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

does it say it will fit on with the ramsink still on?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, tech support gave me the go ahead weeks before I bought them.  

Here's where it isn't making contact:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

screw head? pull it!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry not a screw, nor a part of a screw.  It's a part of the heatsink where the stock cooler screws into.

I'm gonna pull the heatsink tomorrow and play around.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry to hear that man, what if the tubes go to the end of the GPU, does it matter?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just ordered a EVGA GTX 470, so i will be part of this clubhouse very soon.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish i would join this, but to best my setup i need 2 480s or 3 470s, and for that i need water cooling, and sell my cards....



boredgunner said:


> GTX 470 or GTX 465 instead?



470470470470470


----------



## Whybother (Jun 4, 2010)

*Voltage Issue :/*

Hi All,

I have an ECS GTX 470, I have a stable oc of 775/1610 and forget what the mem is at.

Either way I am having issues upping the voltage on any app I have tried, I have the 6 beta of MSI afterburner and the voltage option is greyed out.

Any ideas on how to make the voltage go up?

Could it be voltage locked in the bios?


Cheers


----------



## Whybother (Jun 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have been using Precision that came with the card. I would like to find a voltage app though. I tried Afterburner and it would not let me change the voltage



Mate how did you fix your issue?

I see in another thread your voltage was increased, this has been driving me nuts!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!








Edit: idle temps:

gpu: 33C
cpu: 33C


Loop:
PA 120.4>cpu>Vreg>NB/SB>Dlang5(EK top)>PA 120.2>GPU1>GPU2>res>DLang5(EK top)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2010)

well what did you do different?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dremel w/grinder and sander bits 

Had to grind down the "nubs" from where the stock heatsink screwed into.  Grinded them down and then sanded it flush.

Also, quickly tested the stock air heatsink.  It still screws in place .  That means I can replace the air cooler for a Step Up


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2010)

Ha nice handywork! Glad you got it all sorted out.

You are making me cry that I dont have all my godies yet though.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dremel w/grinder and sander bits
> 
> Had to grind down the "nubs" from where the stock heatsink screwed into.  Grinded them down and then sanded it flush.
> 
> Also, quickly tested the stock air heatsink.  It still screws in place .  That means I can replace the air cooler for a Step Up



Nice job 



sneekypeet said:


> Ha nice handywork! Glad you got it all sorted out.
> 
> You are making me cry that I dont have all my godies yet though.



What are you getting/waiting for?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2010)

barbs, tube, fittings, and a res. Then I can get these DD blocks to work.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> barbs, tube, fittings, and a res. Then I can get these DD blocks to work.



You'll be blown away at temps, I tried maxing out both my cards and couldn't get temps to go over 50C.

Now I need to overclock them!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2010)

Those temps are lower then my 5770. Nice.

My GTX 470 should be coming in about two days or so.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

Played some Metro 2033 to heat these gpu's up, cant even break 50ºC 







Thats with fans on the PA 120.2 running at 50% mind you!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Played some Metro 2033 to heat these gpu's up, cant even break 50ºC
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/gputemps.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice temps mlee.

Why no overclocks on the card/s?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very nice temps mlee.
> 
> Why no overclocks on the card/s?



Honestly I got a bit frustrated with the WC loop I just want to take it slow amd enjoy nearly silent water cooling.


One thing I think I'm gonna do is start unplugging fans and see how high temps get for the lulz


----------



## claylomax (Jun 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Played some Metro 2033 to heat these gpu's up, cant even break 50ºC
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/gputemps.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow ...


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys, threw up 36k in Vantage with just these two gpus. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2249186

I saw someone with 2 470's that broke 40k !!! Thats nuts!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys, threw up 36k in Vantage with just these two gpus.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2249186
> 
> I saw someone with 2 470's that broke 40k !!! Thats nuts!



Awesome score 


I have recived my GTX 470 today!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys, threw up 36k in Vantage with just these two gpus.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2249186
> 
> I saw someone with 2 470's that broke 40k !!! Thats nuts!



Nice score there mlee49


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys, i just got my GTX 470 and it's installed but i have one question.

Where is the EVGA Precision utility?, it's probably on the driver disc i'm guessing.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yup, the drivers install disc has it.  It also has the special 470/480 skins. 

Once you register it w/Evga you can download the OC Scanner, but warning its kinda crap.

I use MSI Afterburner myself(check guru3d's download section for the 1.6 beta).


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yup, the drivers install disc has it.  It also has the special 470/480 skins.
> 
> Once you register it w/Evga you can download the OC Scanner, but warning its kinda crap.
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner myself(check guru3d's download section for the 1.6 beta).



Thank you good sir.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

I prefer Afterburner


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Thank you good sir.



Your Welcome!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Your Welcome!
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6058/1234421494959eh5.jpg


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll post these just for the hell of it:












Definitely hotter then my 5770 was, but still not to bad. Luckily i have a Noctua fan on the side panel right above the GTX 470, so it helps a bit.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

Increase the fan to an audible level below the rest of your system fans and you will see better temps. Also it might be worth it to re-do the TIM. Both of my cards looked like this:





It is real easy to do and you don't have to remove the memory heatsinks


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

For gaming would you guys recommend keeping the fan at auto or manually cranking the fan up?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 8, 2010)

I just leave mine to 100% lol. Using headphones anyways.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I just leave mine to 100% lol. Using headphones anyways.



Even at 80% it's loud as hell.:shadedshu And even though i have headphones, the people around me will get annoyed, For gaming i might bump it up to 70% or so.(though i have not checked to see how loud it is at 70% fan)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 8, 2010)

70 is good, but with the clocks im running at now, (800 core) I'd rather go 100 hehe. Besides, the room ventilator already loud . I dont find it irritating (for me that is) and gives me this feeling of content when I hear the heat being blown out


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> 70 is good, but with the clocks im running at now, (800 core) I'd rather go 100 hehe. Besides, the room ventilator already loud . I dont find it irritating (for me that is) and gives me this feeling of content when I hear the heat being blown out



At that speed, i see why you would put it at 100%. I sadly have nothing louder then the 470 in the room.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just have Afterburner set so that the fan speed starts at 40%@40°C and goes upto 100%@80°C.


----------



## Stak (Jun 9, 2010)

My fan is mostly round 80 % manually, and i havent seen higher than 85c pretty good im happy with this card


----------



## trt740 (Jun 9, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> For gaming would you guys recommend keeping the fan at auto or manually cranking the fan up?



Set the fan to start at 60 percent at 60c, 70 percent at 70c and 80 percent at 80c, 90 percent at 90c etc... and it won't get loud. Use afterburner to set a fan profile.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just a quick overview of my 5770 vs my GTX 470 in the Heaven benchmark just for the hell of it:

*XFX HD 5770 overclocked(i forgot the speeds lol)*







*EVGA GTX 470@ overclocked around 480 speeds.*





I didn't realize the AA was different.(the 470 is running 4xAA fullscreen while the 5770 is 2xAA)


----------



## claylomax (Jun 11, 2010)

I leave mine on auto.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 11, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Set the fan to start at 60 percent at 60c, 70 percent at 70c and 80 percent at 80c, 90 percent at 90c etc... and it won't get loud. Use afterburner to set a fan profile.



Actually that profile is already on Afterburner.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Actually that profile is already on Afterburner.



not really close but I started it higher I think on my 480 gtx.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

Image isnt the best, but I was in a rush to see what it did hooked up.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Image isnt the best, but I was in a rush to see what it did hooked up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/DSC03521.jpg



very nice


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Image isnt the best, but I was in a rush to see what it did hooked up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/DSC03521.jpg



Yeah buddy!  Get the rest on there!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm about 6 minutes into a multi GPU Kombuster run now....51/52 at stock clocks with a 30* ambient

Temporary setup till I plan out the CPU and chipset....


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you get some DD stickers?  You could put them under the res, it would look really nice for pics.

Also has anyone used their Evga 400 series Bumper Stickers?  I'm not sure what I'm gonna do to mine.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out the sponsor stickers on the setup.



Must of had a good teacher, lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

HET, did you raise SP? You must be proud when you saw the Noctua sign.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah Mlee, HET brought me into this realm of work, and I think it will still be a while before he cant knock me right out again


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 15, 2010)

You should send that pics over to Dano or take one with a little more of an angle to you can see the DD thing a little better. He will dig that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

Good idea, just gotta drag a light up here so I dont need the flash.

On second thought, the flash isnt all that bad


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 15, 2010)

The reflection makes that photo look friggin sweet.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Petty, I'm gonna be honest.  those DD blocks are ugly.  Even the 280 blocks aren't pretty.

Watercool's blocks are sexy:





AquaGFX are hot too:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont think they are all that bad, plus to be honest, I cant see much of them anyways

I do however love the fact that I can fold at full voltage on the slider at a max of 54* so far. Havent went for a new OC yet, 800/1000/1600 at full voltage for testing is all I went so far.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

It wont go very much further, doubt it'll break 60º.

Oh and SP, try holding ALT and typing 0186  -------------------------> º

Alt codes FTW!!!

And your right, dont see much of the cards in most standardized cases.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Oh and SP, try holding ALT and typing 0186  -------------------------> º
> 
> Alt codes FTW!!!




No worky on teh lappy....Held ALT 0(ding) 1(jumps to the top of the page with a ding)


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, needs a 10 key pad.  My bad


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sorry, needs a 10 key pad.  My bad



Ahhh so on my desktop it will still work, good tip all the same!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont think they are all that bad, plus to be honest, I cant see much of them anyways
> 
> I do however love the fact that I can fold at full voltage on the slider at a max of 54* so far. Havent went for a new OC yet, 800/1000/1600 at full voltage for testing is all I went so far.



man that will get crazy good results.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont think they are all that bad, plus to be honest, I cant see much of them anyways
> 
> I do however love the fact that I can fold at full voltage on the slider at a max of 54* so far. Havent went for a new OC yet, 800/1000/1600 at full voltage for testing is all I went so far.



Push those cards!!! (pretty please)

I am still trying to decide which water blocks to get for the two 470's...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

This is it for tonight


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice
You got to 38,000


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Good idea, just gotta drag a light up here so I dont need the flash.
> 
> On second thought, the flash isnt all that bad
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/DSC03529.jpg



Very very nice bro, I would love to go water cooling on my setup one day eventually

Very nice score to bro, 38 000  whoo it is on now bro lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone here that has 480s....

have you tried messing with the VRM freq adjustment in eleet?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys new WHQL drivers are out!


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm about 6 minutes into a multi GPU Kombuster run now....51/52 at stock clocks with a 30* ambient
> 
> Temporary setup till I plan out the CPU and chipset....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/DSC03524.jpg



Sexy dude!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone with Evga 470's gonna pay the shipping for the "Wide Mouth" bracket?

http://www.evga.com/articles/00556/

It's $5 and who knows if its worth it. 
I'm not buying one for sure!


----------



## boredgunner (Jun 24, 2010)

$4.95 for a 5 degree temperature drop under load... I'm doing it for my GTX 480.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> $4.95 for a 5 degree temperature drop under load... I'm doing it for my GTX 480.



AS much as 5º, doest mean you'll see that.  Granted it will probably be the 5º from load temps, not idle(where the fan isn't blowing much).


----------



## zOaib (Jun 24, 2010)

*Question ?*

I got another PNY GTX 480 all wrapped up and i am still dwindling about running SLI or should i just return it and stick it out with just one .............. i play the following games:

Bad company 2
mass effect 2
Dragon Age origins
Transformers Cybertron Wars
Aion 
Metro 2033 

looking for constructive advices to solve this delimma thx in advance.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2010)

zOaib said:


> I got another PNY GTX 480 all wrapped up and i am still dwindling about running SLI or should i just return it and stick it out with just one .............. i play the following games:
> 
> Bad company 2
> mass effect 2
> ...



You can easily play all those games with MAX settings IF you game at 800x600.  What resolution do you play at?  HD? 1080?  1920x1200?  I doubt you can get MAX settings with HD+ resolutions with just one card.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone with Evga 470's gonna pay the shipping for the "Wide Mouth" bracket?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00556/
> 
> ...



Hmmm - don't know yet. I would like to see what the actual reduction in temps are before ordering. They are pretty cheap though


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 24, 2010)

Lulz...I should get 3....then complain when only one of them drops in temperature


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone with Evga 470's gonna pay the shipping for the "Wide Mouth" bracket?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00556/
> 
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> Lulz...I should get 3....then complain when only one of them drops in temperature



That would be funny


----------



## zOaib (Jun 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> You can easily play all those games with MAX settings IF you game at 800x600.  What resolution do you play at?  HD? 1080?  1920x1200?  I doubt you can get MAX settings with HD+ resolutions with just one card.



i game at 2560 x 1440 U2711 DELL


----------



## boredgunner (Jun 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> AS much as 5º, doest mean you'll see that.  Granted it will probably be the 5º from load temps, not idle(where the fan isn't blowing much).



I'm expecting around 5 degrees Celsius.  Idle temps don't matter, plus my card never idles anyway.  When I'm not gaming it's folding.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2010)

Was curious on how 2 470's would run Cysis, so I installed the game and played for a couple hours at 1920x1080; Very High; 16Q AA. I was astonished at how quick and smooth the game was as well as how good it looked

So I then downloaded the benchmark tool and here are the results...

CPU @ 3.8 GHz|GPU @ 607/837 (stock):





CPU @ 3.8 GHz|GPU @ 800/900:





CPU @ 3.8 GHz|GPU @ 825/913"





On a different note - I am finally getting Koolance water blocks for them sometime next week


----------



## erixx (Jun 30, 2010)

''You can easily play all those games with MAX settings IF you game at 800x600. ''

WTFFFFFFFFFF

i am playing BC2 and grid2 etc at max settings at 1680x1050 with a GTX470, WTF!!!!!!

Also did it with a 5850 but was not so nice hardware...

BTW, WTF football backgrounds???????? That is GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing against them!!haha


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Your resolution isn't HD or HD+  

Try Metro 2033 at Very High settings with max settings. Let us know how you fair.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 30, 2010)

@ hammer...

I did similar when I got my pair....had Crysis on steam so it was a no brainer to run the benches. I too was really taken back that it was fast, but I still couldnt stand to look at it. For a game that used to look so awesome, it really looks like poo poo now


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> ''You can easily play all those games with MAX settings IF you game at 800x600. ''
> 
> WTFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ...



What are you talking about "at 800x600"?

The benchmarks were run in fullscreen at 1920x1080...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 30, 2010)

zOaib said:


> I got another PNY GTX 480 all wrapped up and i am still dwindling about running SLI or should i just return it and stick it out with just one



Give/sell it at a cheap price to me.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What are you talking about "at 800x600"?
> 
> The benchmarks were run in fullscreen at 1920x1080...



He's talking about my comment, which I never properly answered(sorry).

I was making a point that resolution matters, especially when you crank up the eye candy.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> He's talking about my comment, which I never properly answered(sorry).
> 
> I was making a point that resolution matters, especially when you crank up the eye candy.



My bad
Thanks melee49~


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2010)

Sign me in. !


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone want:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2010)

seems pretty restrictive....whats with you and blocks that stop water? 

It is nice to look at, but the transfer area and the proximity of the fittings to each other make me lean away.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

So i received an SLI bridge recently(i ordered a long one in order to space these cards a apart) , but i have yet to actually put the second card in.

But i shall be doing it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok guys, i hooked up SLI:     

*GPU-Z*:  I dedicated Physx to the CPU, as i really don't want to have one card just doing Physx only.






*Temps*(idle of course):





*They do run pretty hot though, they tend to move up to about the mid 50c range at idle.* Though it could be because it's summer.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dedicate Physx to the 2nd gpu.  Trust me you'll score much higher in Vantage and any other Physx bench.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I dedicate Physx to the 2nd gpu.  Trust me you'll score much higher in Vantage and any other Physx bench.



What about gaming?, will i lose performance overall if i dedicate the second card to physx?(i would think so)


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2010)

I always left mine on auto select, thats what broke into 39K for me


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> What about gaming?, will i lose performance overall if i dedicate the second card to physx?(i would think so)





I dont think so, your second card really isn't pumping at 100% anyways.  Do 2 Vantage runs, one on cpu and then one on gpu.

Autoselect should be gpu1 iirc.

Also, heres a Just Cause screen from the benchmark.  Totally maxxed out at 1920x1200:






Thats one of 3 optional areas to bench.  Lots of heavy fog/clouds in that one.  Another had me in upper 40's and mid 50's.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2010)

you don't think so what?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you don't think so what?



I DONT THINK SO! 








Kidding, edited the post


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2010)

hehehehehe...gotcha


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2010)

Can this ATI fanboy join the CLUB


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Renounce your faith to Ati and get the Nvidia tattoo(think Hostel).


----------



## claylomax (Aug 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Can this ATI fanboy join the CLUB



Of course! You'll end up getting another one and you know it.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Of course! You'll end up getting another one and you know it.



Lmao how'd you know I wants sum SLI action


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2010)

wow all this SLI lovin... i just got my 470... thinkin about replacing the tim.

You guys think its worth it to get some OCZ freeze and properly apply to the card or should I just leave it alone?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, definitely replace the TIM.  Its totally worth it.  Even if it shaves off 3º its worth it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> wow all this SLI lovin... i just got my 470... thinkin about replacing the tim.
> 
> You guys think its worth it to get some OCZ freeze and properly apply to the card or should I just leave it alone?



It depends, some 470's/480's have crappy applied thermal paste, so you may want to replace the tim based on that alone. But im not sure what quality of paste they use on the fermi's so if they're using some crappy cheap oem paste, you might benefit by switching to a more quality tim.

But overall i say go for it in general, nothing wrong with throwing some good quality paste on.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 6, 2010)

If you play with stock clocks, use MSI Afterburner and undervolt your card; that's what I do, it shaves 50 watts off the wall, it's quieter and load temps are around 80c - 84c depending on the game (all this in a warm room). Actually it's like my GTX 285 regarding power, noise and temps but much faster.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2010)

im running right now at stock voltage at 732 core 1464 shaders... nice w/o a single artifact in vantage... i notice that the card can hit high clocks but these cards seem to artifact whereas the gt200 series would just crash.


Is anyone using the stock fan profile?  I kind of like the quiteness but damn... 94C...


----------



## boredgunner (Aug 6, 2010)

The stock fan profile sucks.  Make your own with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmmm...... is  99C temps on a GTX 480 stock clocks at 100% fan speed running MSI Kombuster normal, it got around 98C to 99C max, and its winter and my room is freezingshadedshuwtf:


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2010)

apparantly so... I would get the zalman cooler for it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hmmmm...... is  99C temps on a GTX 480 stock clocks at 100% fan speed running MSI Kombuster normal, it got around 98C to 99C max, and its winter and my room is freezingshadedshuwtf:



I don't think that's much of a problem, then then i kind of do, i mean it's pretty normal to have a fermi card run at 90c+ when benchmarking(hell at average load sometimes you'll see almost 90c). And a lot of the time in benchmarks there are parts where it spikes and gives you those temps. then again, you're running the card at 100% fan speed and at stock, so i wouldn't expect it to be that high, especially when it's winter where you are and your room is cold. Do you have good airflow going throughout the case? and is your cable management fairly clean?

But really, the fermi cards where made to handle that kind of that with ease, but still, i would make sure everything within the case is looking fine.(also maybe check to see if the cards cooler is all the way on the GPU)


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2010)

That Raven case is supposed to be good for cooling???

Let's see some pics

Water cooling is the best way to go. Dramatically reduced the temps on my 470's...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmmm have any of guys had trouble running any Blu-ray movies with your setup at all, or video cards I should say, cause I keep on getting BSOD's tryin to run a Blu-ray disc movie, and it just BSOD's about 20secs into it, I've tried changing the video settings in the nvidia control panel and disabling them as well, still the same shit don't know wtf its happening, Im using PowerDVD 8 so not sure if its good or shit but any helps guys, much appreciated

PS. my GTX 480 is at stock clocks


----------



## claylomax (Aug 8, 2010)

boredgunner said:


> The stock fan profile sucks.  Make your own with MSI Afterburner.



I always use the stock fan profile, it's quieter. I only raise the fan speed when I raise the voltage for benchmarking. Load temps are between 80-87 depending on the game; idle temps 49.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hmmmm...... is  99C temps on a GTX 480 stock clocks at 100% fan speed running MSI Kombuster normal, it got around 98C to 99C max, and its winter and my room is freezingshadedshuwtf:



Forget Kombustor and furmark, what are your temps when gaming? Which is your card bios? My card has never reached past 90c.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 8, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Forget Kombustor and furmark, what are your temps when gaming? Which is your card bios? My card has never reached past 90c.



Its not much of a big problem bro, maybe its just me cause Im not used to these types of temps or noise level as well, I've had a decent quiet system all year round so maybe I just have to get used it but the temps in games are fine, similar to what you get, depending on the game max i've seen was 90C I think but the fan wasn't didn't really kick in till after which is quiet loud but who cares, I just wish i knew wtf was wrong with playing blu-ray movies, I just get BSOD's now with in 20 secs of playing a blu-ray disc movie could be drivers or powerDVD 8 just sux ballz, then again I didn't have problems with it using my HD5870


----------



## douglatins (Aug 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hmmmm...... is  99C temps on a GTX 480 stock clocks at 100% fan speed running MSI Kombuster normal, it got around 98C to 99C max, and its winter and my room is freezingshadedshuwtf:



No thats absurdly abnormal. 

Look at bjorn3d 480 thermal study.

Today i played Metro with 79% fan and load was 72C


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 18, 2010)

Fresh install of xp
I didnt even raise the voltage
I just set those settings in less then 30 seconds

Its stable kumbuster and everything

gonna do a super fresh bench of 3dmark06

And download win 7 and install that guys

so far the card levels at 90c right now- HOT CARD IS HOT!!!

but thats overclocked at 75%80% fan in summer


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, my name is Cold Storm.. I'm a 480 addict. I love to play with it, hear the sweet sound of the fan since it's not as bad as my 5870's were.. There isn't anything that I don't love about the card..



Just wanted to subscribe.. lol 

 to you all!

Nice ss 3volved.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hi, my name is Cold Storm.. I'm a 480 addict. I love to play with it, hear the sweet sound of the fan since it's not as bad as my 5870's were.. There isn't anything that I don't love about the card..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your HD5870's were louder then your GTX 480


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 18, 2010)

thought i would update both 06 thread and club thread


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed worse overclocking with an after market air cooler? My card with a gelid icy vision seems really limited by those tiny vrm sinks. Saw a review where the max overclock decreased supporting that. I just ordered a evga back plate and I'm cutting up the stock vrm/ram tray to fit. Hopefully that will make all the difference, cause the core temp is great. I remember a thread on here with someone doing that with their 280 and vrm temps dropped by 40c.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2010)

are you using the 3 larger sinks on the groups of 6 chips or are you using the tiny ones?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 18, 2010)

your using the wrong sinks for the VRM's check my review here


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 18, 2010)

You mean here? The cluster at the bottom has the big ones (not my card pictured). That's not a huge mass difference compared to the single when you've got it split-up like that. Either way I'm still going for that stock mod. Never seen tiny companion sinks outperform the stock cooling tray. Anyone got advice on the safest way to remove those little sinks?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2010)

I used the 3 larger ones and my temps were ok. Just gently pull them off. Slow with firm pressure and they will give loose.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 18, 2010)

So far my GTX 470 is a great card- Way the hell of a jump from a GTX 260.

I love this card- Its boosted my 06 score up 5k and im ganna break 25k during the weekend. 
Great card this 470 is, Its good to be in the fermi club- but holy shit. This card runs hot on stock fan profile.

I warn anybody thats using this card to download MSI afterburner- right when you install the card because the stock fan profile is shit. period. I was idling 65c, I had the sad look on my face 

But I just decided to take my 260 out from the bottom slot- free up some room and download msi afterburner and ill idle at 50-45c sometimes at 60-80% fan which is good. 

For me this card overclocks great and benches at 840core at 1.087 volts.

1 quick question- On my msi afterburner I have the option to adjust my voltage all the way to 1.2volts- Im not capped at 1.087, is that normal? because i was wanting to try above 1.087 but wasnt to sure yet. 

And last but not least- CRYSIS HAS MET ITS MATCH. 
I have this sucker at 750core and 1800 memory. 1.05v 80c loads
Crysis with the HP Ultra High pinto config gets 75-80fps at 1440x900. 

Im not used to crysis so smooth at so high settings 

Great card though- Also the exhast can burn your hand like it did mine at over 80-90c load


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2010)

is this only a GF100 chip club or can the GF104 / GTX460 users join too? ^^;


----------



## HammerON (Aug 18, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> So far my GTX 470 is a great card- Way the hell of a jump from a GTX 260.
> 
> I love this card- Its boosted my 06 score up 5k and im ganna break 25k during the weekend.
> Great card this 470 is, Its good to be in the fermi club- but holy shit. This card runs hot on stock fan profile.
> ...



I would not go over 1.087 volts. I have had good oc success at 1.02 to 1.05 volts (900/1000). Just my personal opinion~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

ill be joining here in a few days, got the 470 on a open box offer for around 275, the go for 450 from new

its a gainward 470 with the reference design, and i know gainward isnt the best, but the store has the best RMA service in this country, so im safe no matter what.

this is the one


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2010)

My Unigine Heaven score with 2x GTX 470's: (this is only at 1440x900 btw)







With one card my score is around 48 frames.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 19, 2010)

Well Got another question 

Is it safe to run 1.087 volts if temps never cross 80c at the fan speed settings i like 

Just wondering- Because I might tone it down to 1.075 volts and see if my 800 core is stable

I can probably run higher on 1.087 volts on the core at 815-830 core but is it safe to run 24/7?

Just wondering.

also i think i can pump ram up 1850Mhz but not overclocking that so much yet.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

Um yeah running a sustained overvlot/overclock will degrade the gpu after a period of time.

I think its safe to run 1.1V for an 800MHz core as long as temps are below 100C, benching runs only.

When I did my max overclock I couldn't hit 800 core stable so I backed it down to 780ish and 2000 ram.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Um yeah running a sustained overvlot/overclock will degrade the gpu after a period of time.
> 
> I think its safe to run 1.1V for an 800MHz core as long as temps are below 100C, benching runs only.
> 
> When I did my max overclock I couldn't hit 800 core stable so I backed it down to 780ish and 2000 ram.



I have it at 1.075v
at 800core- 1600 shaders- 1850Mhz ram. 

Stable so far. loads of 77c. 
Going to lower further


----------



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have it at 1.075v
> at 800core- 1600 shaders- 1850Mhz ram.
> 
> Stable so far. loads of 77c.
> Going to lower further



Try 1.020 volts...


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys again, I just wanted to post this up and see what you guys think of it


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2010)

Here a Screen shot of mine to compare after playing the same game and mines the SC model.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

what thermal paste do you guys prefer on these cards?


----------



## pr@$r1g (Aug 20, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have it at 1.075v
> at 800core- 1600 shaders- 1850Mhz ram.
> 
> Stable so far. loads of 77c.
> Going to lower further



In case u want to go over 1.087v

I have a bios for u  ... attached

Try AB 2.0 6beta it allows above 1.087v with this bios ,right away .....

*750/1501/1848 *


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 20, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> In case u want to go over 1.087v
> 
> I have a bios for u  ... attached
> 
> Try AB 2.0 6beta it allows above 1.087v with this bios ,right away .....








dont need a bios
card already lets me go to 1.2 volts

Im fine


----------



## pr@$r1g (Aug 20, 2010)

^ as u like 

benched some Lost Planet 2
















Test A





Test B (Creature in this test is the strangest one )










Max temps were 71 with 80% fan with those clocks


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what thermal paste do you guys prefer on these cards?



I'd use whatever you use on your cpus. I'm going to be using OCZ freeze on mine soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

got this one as a demo/openbox deal, but its never been opened, not even the box it came in lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got this one as a demo/openbox deal, but its never been opened, not even the box it came in lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/P1010007.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/P1010009.jpg​



lol lucky u Don


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got this one as a demo/openbox deal, but its never been opened, not even the box it came in lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/P1010007.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/P1010009.jpg



Welcome to the "Club" Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

thx guys 

just changed the tim on it linky

but no real difference at all haha


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL at your new avvy Don!  That cracks me up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

im a little chubby irl so they kinda matches each other


----------



## douglatins (Aug 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys again, I just wanted to post this up and see what you guys think of it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100819/GTX 480 is gay!!!.jpg



chaos add me in msn so we can sort this out, its my nick and (at)hot mail dot com.

Whats your ambients? did you remove all the plastic covers? check fan rpm no %, etc. I can run the same bench you are so we compare temps. You should sort this out and if possible get a return/refund


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 21, 2010)

Just 200 f'ing pionts away from breaking 25k with this card. single card.


Im going to bench tonight after i defrag and download a program or to.

Im going to be histerical if the max i can pull off is 24,950 pionts.

But i can bench this proc at 4.35Ghz some how- that ram needs to hold in there though

I think 1066Mhz ram lached to 1250Mhz dosnt like me


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 30, 2010)

The best 480 waterblock review just got published:

http://skinneelabs.com/gtx480-fc.html

link to forum thread at XS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=70

So much goodness, DD is definitely a contender, Evga does well but lacks proper vrm support, and Bitspower bites it hard ranking last place with having the highest price


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2010)

i like my EK.

soon to have 3 more


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 30, 2010)

Personally I think the Aquagrafx is the best both performance and aesthetically. EK does make some quality parts on a better price point.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Sep 26, 2010)

what happened mates ............

My GTX470 bumped on me ,I was benching 3dmark vantage the whole day at 100% fan speed ,the fan stopped working latter that evening .

RMA in process


----------



## HammerON (Sep 26, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> what happened mates ............
> 
> My GTX470 bumped on me ,I was benching 3dmark vantage the whole day at 100% fan speed ,the fan stopped working latter that evening .
> 
> RMA in process



What clocks?


----------



## pr@$r1g (Sep 26, 2010)

the clocks were around core 870 /mem 980 for 1.15v at 100% fan speed the temps were under 85 

Hope i get an good chip this time


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi mate's

Here's some










Can i just use it with out IHS *direct contact to the HEAT PIPES* 

Can it make any diff ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

ummm no!

The cooler wont even touch the core. Maybe with a water block and the stock metal plate, but no, you cant use the stock now w/o that IHS.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 3, 2010)

I have one PNY GTX 470 now and another PNY GTX 470 will arrive this week in the mail.  Getting my i7 950 this Monday to take advantage of the SLI.  Can't wait to run Oblivion in constant 60 FPS.  Hope it actually works, that game is a resource hog.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 4, 2010)

the temps are really bad :shadedshu


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 4, 2010)

I run mine with the fan @ 100% almost all the time.  Fan should stay functional until I replace them a few years from now.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got a Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme PLUS and i got to say well worth the money my temps in BF BC2 uses to hit 76-84c now they sit on 63c on 60% fan speed.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 5, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> the temps are really bad :shadedshu



Well what can you expect, you're in India.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 8, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I run mine with the fan @ 100% almost all the time.  Fan should stay functional until I replace them a few years from now.



I too my self run fan at 100% fan & that's the reason i have to RMA my card 
One hell of day while benching 01 the fan stopped working 



Live OR Die said:


> I just got a Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme PLUS and i got to say well worth the money my temps in BF BC2 uses to hit 76-84c now they sit on 63c on 60% fan speed.



Im just waiting mine to arrive ,I just ordered it yesterday 

Can u show some pics of it 



claylomax said:


> Well what can you expect, you're in India.



I'm in eastern part of india ,here temps never go above 34c & it rains some days temps go below 21c .Ambient temps here is like 25-27c ... so temps are not a problem here


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 8, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> I too my self run fan at 100% fan & that's the reason i have to RMA my card
> One hell of day while benching 01 the fan stopped working



I go 100% in game and throttle back to default BIOS settings out of game.  The fans on my GTX 470s are as loud as my window unit AC @ 100%.  Should never run this card in a home without AC.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 8, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> I too my self run fan at 100% fan & that's the reason i have to RMA my card
> One hell of day while benching 01 the fan stopped working
> 
> 
> ...



here you go man 
http://img299.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=sdc10895.jpg


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh man huge man  ,I think i should consider in canceling my order for this as it would not fit in my case 

Any how thanks ,Got an idea


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 8, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I go 100% in game and throttle back to default BIOS settings out of game.  The fans on my GTX 470s are as loud as my window unit AC @ 100%.  Should never run this card in a home without AC.



OK got it ,so i will be receiving a new card ,again have to change TP


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll get my block on the card over the weekend and snap a pic for you guys.  

It'll look pretty sweet with white tubing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'll get my block on the card over the weekend and snap a pic for you guys.
> 
> It'll look pretty sweet with white tubing.



And, I'll do pictures of mine come Wednesday.. I'm hoping!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

Hell yea, Im in


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'll get my block on the card over the weekend and snap a pic for you guys.
> 
> It'll look pretty sweet with white tubing.





Cold Storm said:


> And, I'll do pictures of mine come Wednesday.. I'm hoping!



Awesomeness!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

anyone using the gelid icy vision on their cards? if yes, how are the temps compared to the stock


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 10, 2010)

I think many are after Arctic Coo  ... its better than anything of its purpose.

I have canceled AC xtreme plus bcoz it will not fit in my case 

Im thinking of Zalman VF3000F ?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 10, 2010)

How is everybody Liking there GTX 470's and 480's?

From What im personally see'ing, I am very pleased on how this video card is doing.

I play gta 4 completely maxed, at a steady 50 fps or sometimes 80 or more at the airport on my resolution.

almost half of my games barly use 50-60% of my video card while im still getting 100 fps. 

I just got done playing a session of call of duty 5 at 90 fps solid. The highest msi showed my card in usage was 50%. Yet i was maxing call of duty 5 like it was nothing. 

When I install windows 7 pro or get my license key hopefully  then Ill bump my card up to its over-clocked settings at 800 core- and 1800 mem 24/7. 

My GTX 470 from galaxy, Will run upwards to 60-75c max in all my gaming activity's at 1440x900 with any AA loaded ontop of that. 

When I have it overclocked to 800 core, it gets absurd performance, passing HD 5870 frame-rates, and On the very level or even better then a GTX 480!!!!

The card runs hot, but winter is coming so i don't need to worry. 

Every game I play with this card, Ive never had below 50fps at 1440x900 at least. Now thats impressing. 

Most games I get 100 fps, Some games I get 300 fps easy, Other games, Like my old halo PC, I get 2000 fps sometimes, Now this is fully maxed, on any game engine, barley using 50% of the card, with no overclock .

If you want to rape games at 1440x900, grab a 470 or a 5850. 


Mines solid, I just need to reseat it, install windows 7, Overclock the card 24/7 to a steady 800 core. Even crysis 2, will be eating shit on my rig. 

I might go sli GTx 470s just for giggles!

**Edit**
I got the best deal a while ago with this GTX 470, this specific galaxy GTX 470 on newegg went for 274.99, came with my free just cause 2, and activated on steam. 

I left the door barly over 300 dollars, FREE SHIPPING, and thats with tax included. 

Couldn't pass it up


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> How is everybody Liking there GTX 470's and 480's?
> 
> From What im personally see'ing, I am very pleased on how this video card is doing.
> 
> ...



I'm running with a EVGA GTX 470 also at 1440x900 and yes it's awesome.

I currently have it running at around 480 speeds, core clock is 700 and the shader clock is around 1400, it's definitely a fast card and destroys pretty much every game i throw at it.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> How is everybody Liking there GTX 470's and 480's?
> 
> From What im personally see'ing, I am very pleased on how this video card is doing.
> 
> ...



Im not favoring anyone ,But a GTX460 could have also served with the resolution u play etc etc

At "1440x900" u cannot differ between 5850/5870/470/480 & GTX470 were meant to at FULL HD & above ,I do have a 470 i love it too 

So before going SLi change ur resolution than u can feel the difference


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm running with a EVGA GTX 470 also at 1440x900 and yes it's awesome.
> 
> I currently have it running at around 480 speeds, core clock is 700 and the shader clock is around 1400, it's definitely a fast card and destroys pretty much every game i throw at it.



CDdude, I remember when your PC was a POS, right now it's damn near exactly what I would buy for the money.  X58 i7, SLI 470's, 850W TX, BADASS!

Just thought you should know


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> How is everybody Liking there GTX 470's and 480's?
> 
> From What im personally see'ing, I am very pleased on how this video card is doing.
> 
> ...



I have had my GTX 470 since they came out and absolutely have loved it
Especially after putting it under water. Talk about an awesome overclocking card
Did have two in SLI, but not really needed playing games at 1920x1080. Just my two cents!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CDdude, I remember when your PC was a POS, right now it's damn near exactly what I would buy for the money.  X58 i7, SLI 470's, 850W TX, BADASS!
> 
> Just thought you should know





Thanks!. My setup has come a long way from what it once was and i'm very happy with it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CDdude, *I remember when your PC was a POS*, right now it's damn near exactly what I would buy for the money.  X58 i7, SLI 470's, 850W TX, BADASS!
> 
> Just thought you should know



Nothing like buttering up the guy for a compliment


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nothing like buttering up the guy for a compliment



It's almost like he want's to become a "thank whor3".. lol

As for the 480's.. I really enjoy my card. I've went from crossfire 5870's with 250 physx.. It was good, but not as smooth as this card.. Still haven't benched with it, but don't feel the need to.. I can feel the difference.. It's a little toasty, but hey, at 50% fan speed it does great. don't hear it till about 75%ish.. So, whats so bad.. Just gotta make sure you got enough power to play.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nothing like buttering up the guy for a compliment





I agree it was crap, i ran my 8600 GTS for years even i was calling it a POS. Luckily a little later i managed to get a 4870 which helped a lot in games. Then i decided that the next build i was going to do, i wasn't going to settle for midrange. So i saved a bit and decided to just go all out and do an i7/X58 build.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2010)

I know he was just messing around, but the delivery was classic.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 11, 2010)

Both of my GTX 470s are MANDATORY for optimum performance.  I was playing Just Cause 2 last night and I was not able to lock the game @ 60 FPS, the frame rate dropped all the time.  I was playing @ 1920x1200 res with max everything including water effects and bokeh filter, 4xAA.  This inspired me to see how high I can OC my CPU and GPUs to run this game better.  I want to go for 60 FPS locked @ 8xAA with max settings, 1920x1200 res.  I still see jaggies at my res so I need the 8xAA.  I'm going to need both of them to run Crysis close to 60 FPS as well.

I had a slow PC for a lot of years too.  Until about six months ago, I was using a P4 + HD 3850 AGP setup.  I had to mobo swap to upgrade from PCI to AGP.  I came into a nest egg this year though, so I built a PC I really wanted.  There is more I want to add like an OS SSD, another HDD for RAID, better case, better cooling for GPU, CPU, and more.  

My processor only gets 7.5 in Windows Experience Index at stock, I thought that was odd considering what it is.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 14, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Oh man huge man  ,I think i should consider in canceling my order for this as it would not fit in my case
> 
> Any how thanks ,Got an idea



Yer it is big but I rather the temps for summer with it over the stock cooler 23c drop on load on only 60% fan speed my card never hits over 65c a hot day


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 14, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> Both of my GTX 470s are MANDATORY for optimum performance.  I was playing Just Cause 2 last night and I was not able to lock the game @ 60 FPS, the frame rate dropped all the time.  I was playing @ 1920x1200 res with max everything including water effects and bokeh filter, 4xAA.  This inspired me to see how high I can OC my CPU and GPUs to run this game better.  I want to go for 60 FPS locked @ 8xAA with max settings, 1920x1200 res.  I still see jaggies at my res so I need the 8xAA.  I'm going to need both of them to run Crysis close to 60 FPS as well.
> 
> I had a slow PC for a lot of years too.  Until about six months ago, I was using a P4 + HD 3850 AGP setup.  I had to mobo swap to upgrade from PCI to AGP.  I came into a nest egg this year though, so I built a PC I really wanted.  There is more I want to add like an OS SSD, another HDD for RAID, better case, better cooling for GPU, CPU, and more.
> 
> My processor only gets 7.5 in Windows Experience Index at stock, I thought that was odd considering what it is.




Yeah try Metro 2033 as well.  You wont be able to MAX everything on DX11, it's just a beast.

Also, your system specs show your i7 950 running at 3.06Ghz, I thought it was stock at 3.33Ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2010)

That is all


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101013/IMG_1381.jpg
> That is all



My mind may or may have not just exploded.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2010)

should I call for an amberlamps for you?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah try Metro 2033 as well.  You wont be able to MAX everything on DX11, it's just a beast.
> 
> Also, your system specs show your i7 950 running at 3.06Ghz, I thought it was stock at 3.33Ghz



No one can max that game, it is the new Crysis.  My rig owns Prototype though which is optimized for quads.  Locked @ 60 FPS with AAx16Q @ max settings.

i7 950 is 3.06GHz stock.  975 EE or 980X are 3.33GHz stock.  Not dropping at least $569 for a marginal increase over this.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101013/IMG_1381.jpg
> That is all



More details on that please


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> More details on that please



Its water cooling for a GTX 470


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

Omni


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

I was having fun being a dick though Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah i kinda ruined that for ya haha 

this is no place for fun, we are all about seriousnessssss

still think the price is too high for my taste


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2010)

Interposer plates are for TigerDirect fanboys


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

I was hoping for a date for when the review would be published. Although if one happens to pop up in your FS thread I can guess the performance wasn't too great


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks nice for single card cooling solution, but with SLI...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Looks nice for single card cooling solution, but with SLI...



Get 2?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

the problem is where to place the rads

also, i think it would have been better with the tubes placed in the middle of the block like a regular wb


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I was hoping for a date for when the review would be published. Although if one happens to pop up in your FS thread I can guess the performance wasn't too great



Or I just got bored.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

basterd lol


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

SOB


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just here for entertainment value I think this is the end of the line for all 3 of my 470s though, well at least for a while


----------



## smoothshooter (Oct 21, 2010)

hi everyone,i want to know what is the best gtx 480,i mean asus,zotak,gigabytes,evgaor anyone else.thank's for you're answer.

                          sorry for my english.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2010)

smoothshooter said:


> hi everyone,i want to know what is the best gtx 480,i mean asus,zotak,gigabytes,evgaor anyone else.thank's for you're answer.
> 
> sorry for my english.



I've all ways been keen to go with evga on Nvidia cards.. Only due to the factor of how they support the cards.. A second for me is MSI due to their quality of card...


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 21, 2010)

smoothshooter said:


> hi everyone,i want to know what is the best gtx 480,i mean asus,zotak,gigabytes,evgaor anyone else.thank's for you're answer.
> 
> sorry for my english.



Evga has great support for their cards.  MSI includes Afterburner which is a nice tool for all the 400 series cards.  Gigabyte and Asus are dead even and I dont think we've heard from anyone using a Point of View, Zotak, Palit, or even Galaxy post in here. The Galaxy card looks nice, might be worth a shot.

Honestly which every plays most to your needs, like warranty, overclockability, or even looks.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2010)

I always try and go for EVGA with Nvidia cards as Cold Storm even mentioned, they have some great support, overclockablity and some great looking cards. EVGA precision is also a great overclocking tool.

I also owned an MSI GTX 470 that i was SLIing with my current EVGA card but unfortunately it crapped out on me.(though they are still a great brand)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

What do you plan on doing with that busted 470? RMAing it?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What do you plan on doing with that busted 470? RMAing it?



I sent it in for RMA, but after that it's going to be sent to fitseries.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 21, 2010)

If something happens to my GTX 470s, I'm up a creek because PNY won't honor RMAs on GPUs purchased online from independent vendors.  Newegg type companies only.  Caveat emptor


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Ouch. I need the peace of mind for hardware that is as costly as this  (even though I have only had to RMA one GPU and even that card didnt have a catastrophic failure).


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 21, 2010)

My motherboard manufacturer, ASRock, told me the same thing about RMAs from independent e-tailers actually.  So that goes for all PC components.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a galaxy GTX 470.

Nice Amazingly solid card. 

I didnt get the SC version with removable fan. 

I got one of the first models of there GTX 470's which are just the basic GTX 470 heatsink, but with a creative detail.







and black PCB. 

total off shelf price for one moment was

274.99    so i grabed it! 

Ive had it for 2 months now, great card, really blast threw every game, and it gave me a steam copy of just cause 2!!!

Now GTX470's are 259.99 on newegg and with added rebates go down to 220 dollars for the total price of the card.

I think this is crazy. because GTX 470's are now cheaper or the exact same price as HD 5850's but faster, by a slight amount, and overclock like crazy.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive successfully Flash modified my Galaxy GTX 470 with a uncapped voltage

This weekend ill be benching at 900 core in some benchmarks. 


I love to push hardware !


----------



## smoothshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks i am a new owner of an evga  gtx 480.i instal this in my pc an try to see what this monster could be.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 24, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ive successfully Flash modified my Galaxy GTX 470 with a uncapped voltage
> 
> This weekend ill be benching at 900 core in some benchmarks.
> 
> I love to push hardware !



I flashed the BIOS on a HD 3850 AGP and it damaged the card with the voltage tweaks I made.  I made it to run in game mode with gaming voltages constant and it was too much.  I will be ultra careful in the future about adjusting GPU voltages.  

I'm also ultra careful about CPU OC.  I OC'ed my i7 950 to 3.8GHz and ran Prime95 and the temps were close to 100 so something is wrong with the heatsink.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 24, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I flashed the BIOS on a HD 3850 AGP and it damaged the card with the voltage tweaks I made.  I made it to run in game mode with gaming voltages constant and it was too much.  I will be ultra careful in the future about adjusting GPU voltages.
> 
> I'm also ultra careful about CPU OC.  I OC'ed my i7 950 to 3.8GHz and ran Prime95 and the temps were close to 100 so something is wrong with the heatsink.



thats not good, I maintain my temps good and steady.

At the moment, I left all power saving features enabled, I would never disable them silly 
I want to save power, and gpu life. 

Right now I have my GTX 470 undervolted at stock clocks at 0.950volts





my quad runs 4.0Ghz at loads of 55c, and its getting colder, so i will be fine in that aspect!


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 24, 2010)

Now I know.

Not using nVidia's latest drivers?  They work well for me.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 24, 2010)

Have any of you guys tried under volting the big nvidia Fermi's? 

Mines running at 0.925 volts pretty steady, perfectly stable, so ill leave it stock clocked at that voltage for a while.

I'm only on a 19inch screen so!

My temps don't even bust threw 70c and usually idling at 35c or below now. Love this video card now.

I can bench throttling 1.2+volts threw the gpu pushing 900 core, or go all the way down to a steady 0.925 volts for the steady stock clocks of casual gaming. 

This galaxy GTX 470 has great flexibility! fermi cards, just need smart users to become better then the counter ATI series.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm back in the club picked up a gtx 480 from Asus with a warranty for 350.00 and today i'm see them as low as 325.00 on ebay. These people are crazy at that price you could add a AXP and oc the card to gtx 580 specs and pocket near 100.00. P.S this card was near 500.00 3 days ago and with a proper fan set up and a decently cooled case these are not a problem at all. Infact they are monster single gpu cards.  


Add one of these after you buy a 325.00 gtx 480 and watch it fly. http://arcticcooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=619 Your total will be like 390.00 and you will be able to reach 800 core and your temps will stay in the 65c range. Plus with a cooler running card your power usage will go down as well.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2010)

As the prices drop, I think I might pick-up two more GTX 470's


----------



## pr@$r1g (Nov 12, 2010)

oh wow nice man !

&&& i sold my 470 ,bought a MSI 460 Hawk(currently using) will sell it again & just ordered a Gigabyte 460 SOC  ,will sell it again in next 2-3months & finally settle in on gtx570 SLI .... lets see whats coming next 

Price here in INDIA compared to US are around 50-100$ higher .......


----------



## trt740 (Nov 12, 2010)

What do you guys think of this card it should come very close to 580GTX performance and cost a bunch less. Plus the way it is designed it used allot less power than a normal gtx 480 and runs cooler plus the fan is great.

424.00 shipped with a promo code so abot 90.00 cheaper than a  GTX 580

GIGABYTE Super Overclock Series GV-N480SO-15I GeFo...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a nice card, but I thought you already bought the Asus version?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Looks like a nice card, but I thought you already bought the Asus version?



I did but that card has me contemplating a sale. It appears Gigabyte basically stole some of the gtx 580 design changes and incorperated them into this card making it a little better , see if they look similar to you.

*GV-N480SO-15I has incredibly pure power. It is compatible with ATX standard length PCB. 14 phase PWM design includes 12 for GPU, 2 for memory. Standard GTX 480 graphics card has 6+2 power phases whereas GIGABYTE’s GTX 480 SOC has 12. Not only does GV-N480SO-15I have more power phases than reference card, the 12 power phase status LED indicators indicate graphics card’s current power phase, helping users monitor power consumption. This feature ensures a more stable system and better overclocking capability.* It also has L2 cold bug swtiches and overvoltage protection.  http://www.legitreviews.com/news/9360/



Coincidently several gtx 480 are now down to 325.00 on ebay Doh!!! Hell of a price for that card hot or not.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2010)

This Asus GTX 480 is a total beast increased my frame rates at stock over my old, overclocked 5850, by about 30 frames max and 20 frames min. However, it's taxing my PSU to hell and back lol!!!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2010)

Then you know your GTX 480 is working man! 

same with the fermi cards 470 and above!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Then you know your GTX 480 is working man!
> 
> same with the fermi cards 470 and above!



I like it allot but I going to change the heatsink to a AC. I'm sure this has been address but what the normal operating temps max on this gpu and whats the normal core voltage at stock?

P.S. now seeing used gtx 480 at 300.00, crazy good card at that price.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2010)

*here is a good review on the AXP*

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cooling/840369-arctic-cooling-xtreme-plus-gtx-480-a.html


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2010)

What would people say is the clock speed needed for a 470 to equal a 580? I know at 772/4000 it equals a 480 at stock, so what like 930/4400 to match a 580?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What would people say is the clock speed needed for a 470 to equal a 580? I know at 772/4000 it equals a 480 at stock, so what like 930/4400 to match a 580?



more like 870 core


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2010)

This Asus gtx 480 is a total beast man and as long as you use it at default voltage it not loud at all.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 19, 2010)

Can someone recommend the best bang for your buck AA setting with these cards?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 19, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Can someone recommend the best bang for your buck AA setting with these cards?



Anything you set it at it should max when oced. My gtx 480 does it at stock so this should match that oced.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry. I left out the "in crysis" part.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2010)

Man I love these freak'n cards


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerOn how did you get those clocks.  Very fast.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Good cooling and a great PSU


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Good cooling and a great PSU



I just got a MSI GTX470 which works great so far.

My voltage settings don't go as high as yours.  Do you know if I can flash your BIOS to my card to get the same voltage settings?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you using Afterburner and do you have the "Unlock voltage control" checked under settings?


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Are you using Afterburner and do you have the "Unlock voltage control" checked under settings?



Yes but my voltage only goes to 1.087v.

I think it is the bios.  Any how I've got a nice stable clock with the stock cooler at 810/1620/1830.

I'm going to build a water loop for my CPU and GTX470.  Once that is done I will see about BIOS tweaking for higher voltage.  

I think the difference is the BIOS.

Before water loop photo.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2010)

When I first recieved my first GTX 470, I found the max volts to be 1.087V. I see no reason to go beyond that; in fact I find that 1.025v to 1.075v is the max needed to find a high/stable overclock.
At 1.075v I reached:





Before I added extra voltage, the highest I could go was 790/900/1580...
However, you need very good cooling when you add volts ~


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info HammerON.

Hopefully I will be able to get similar results once I get my liquid loop in order.

Do you see any noticeable difference in gaming with 2xGTX470 in SLI?  Or is one enough?  1 seems like plenty of power to me.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Good cooling and a great PSU





I have a TX650W PSU.  Is that a good enough PSU to push my i7-930 and GTX470 to incredible speeds?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2010)

you will know when in the middle of a bench the rig doesn't just shut down


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you will know when in the middle of a bench the rig doesn't just shut down



That has happend to me.  



My trigger finger is getting itchy for this 850W kingwin...

http://www.directron.com/lzg850.html?gsear=1 

It's Gold certified. It's not so much about enough power but it's also about having high quality power....will the power quality help my over clocks? Also I may end up getting another GTX470 for SLI....


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> Thanks for the info HammerON.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to get similar results once I get my liquid loop in order.
> 
> Do you see any noticeable difference in gaming with 2xGTX470 in SLI?  Or is one enough?  1 seems like plenty of power to me.





SonDa5 said:


> I have a TX650W PSU.  Is that a good enough PSU to push my i7-930 and GTX470 to incredible speeds?




In some games I do and and other I don't...
It is nice to know though in the games that do require more GPU horsepower that I am well covered
For the most part a single GTX 470 is enough for 1920 X 1080 res; however when I want to crank up the "goodies" in a game the second one comes in handy.

For a single GTX 470 set-up the TX650 should be just fine. For SLI you will need more watts though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> For a single GTX 470 set-up the TX650 should be just fine. For SLI you will need more watts though.




Thanks. I'll stick with the Corsair.


I did some baseline temperature testing for my card.  I'm going to liquid cool it soon so wanted some before operating temps.


Room temperature was at 20C.


Idles at 34 degrees then when Furmark starts instantly jumps to 44 degrees.  Under load with furmark after about 36 minutes topped out at 89 degrees.

This is with the autofan control which idle rpms are at 40% then reach 62%.  With some manual fan control the noise goes up but the temps significantly come down.  Furmark is extreme example.


Screen shot of my test.







Once I get my liquid loop in I will post the updated temps with the same test.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2010)

Putting a AXP on my EVGA gtx 480 should be here by the 17th but we will see needed to send to A/C to get the VRM kit since none could be had here. I will post some picks when it's here. Currently I'm hitting 88c during gaming at 800/1600/1000 so that should improve , plus the sound of silence will be great. Anyone have one of these beast?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

kinda late to the show but, just traded my 5870 for a 470 + 4GB of ram


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> kinda late to the show but, just traded my 5870 for a 470 + 4GB of ram



your never too late


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

Back to the green team 

Although I will admit, going from a 295 -> 5870 wasnt that bad of an experience


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> kinda late to the show but, just traded my 5870 for a 470 + 4GB of ram



Sounds like a good trade with the ram invloved


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sounds like a good trade with the ram invloved



ya i play at 1920x1080 and the 5870 was a bit of overkill with most my games being strategy games, where more ram will benefit me more then more gpu power.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 25, 2010)

Just got my GTX470 1280MB Fermi two days ago. I dont think I have slept more than a couple of hours...

Breaking it in


----------



## claylomax (Dec 25, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> Just got my GTX470 1280MB Fermi two days ago. I dont think I have slept more than a couple of hours...
> 
> Breaking it in



Good for you!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 28, 2010)

well I
ve had my gtx470 since july, but it's up for sale and I'm waiting for my other card to arrive for gtx480 sli. wish gigabyte would have done better with orienting the pcix slots though, they're really close together. luckily there's 4 of them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 28, 2010)

If it matters any, I run mine in the 8X8 lanes. I loose very little, even in benches. It also keeps the cards apart and keeps them much cooler


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, I love the Zalman VF3000f on my EVGA 470.

OC'ed, and completely stable, it beats the EVGA 480 (@ stock) I had in 3D mark vantage by a good 600 or so points.







And runs super cool too. Idles in the early 30s, and folding cannot push it beyond 60.






My other 470s w/stock cooler run on load at early to mid 70s. The 480 ran at mid 80s on load, leaving me with no headroom to OC.

I do have it flashed w/ a custom BIOS which allows me to push more voltage than what nVidia allows (1087mV). Going by temps, I have more headroom to OC, but at 900Mhz core, the display just vanishes the instant I hit Apply, even under no load at all.


This is my EVGA GTX 480 @ stock:






I'm gonna try pushing the clocks on my 470 some more. Any harm in pushing more voltage if temperatures are well below the threshold?


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 30, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> Once I get my liquid loop in I will post the updated temps with the same test.





UPdate.

Loop is in effect and I just ran 5 hours of furmark and temps look great.







The block by Aquatuning.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a quick pic of mine before I go in and liquid cool everything.


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful, could be a reviews pic! and 12 drive bays! honoluluuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL, I can't talk about the case just yet. Give me a couple of days and you can read all about it though.


----------

